# Gerätehaus, boden von innen



## amselmeister (14. März 2016)

Hallo

Wenn ich in ein 3x3 Gerätehaus ein Boden machen möchte, wie mache ich das am besten. Also ich dachte ja Steine und kein Holz.

Aber dann stellte ich mir eine frage. Pflastersteine oder Gehwegplatten.
Die frage kam deswegen auf weil ich schon eine Terasse gemacht habe mit 40x40 Platten und trotz guter vorarbeit ist das teil nicht besonders gerade und eben. Mir fehlt halt das wissen wie man es richtig macht.

Daher die frage ob man mit Pflastersteinen mehr ausgleichen kann . Also ob ein Laie damit eine 3x3 Fläche eben und gerade hinbekommt. Mehr als mit Platten?


----------



## tosa (14. März 2016)

Hallo André,

Denke mal über rasengittersteine nach..... Die in eine Schüttung aus Split....


----------



## mariohbs (14. März 2016)

Mit Pflastersteinen wird es wohl noch "schiefer" wenn du schon mit den 40x40 Platten Probleme hast. Ich habe das bei mir mit den 50x50 Betonplatten gemacht. 
Super Sache, weil man nicht mal groß was vorbereiten muss. Habe einfach den Gartenboden grad abgezogen und die Platten mit nen bisserl lockerer Erde daraufgelegt - Gummihammer zum ausrichten, Wasserwage für Grade und fertig war. Ich glaub 2h oder so 

Aber Vorsicht beim Kaufen bzw. dem Transport. Die Dinger sind deutlich schwerer als man so vermuten würde.


----------



## trampelkraut (14. März 2016)

Platten werden sich für dich einfacher legen lassen als Pflaster, wie oben schon beschrieben, Erde bis auf gewünschte Tiefe ausheben,und Boden verdichten.
Danach ca. 5-6cm Split aufbringen und mit Wasserwaage und Latte abziehen. Platten auflegen und mit Gummihammer anschlagen.


----------



## amselmeister (14. März 2016)

JA wie genau man das macht das müsste ich dann nochmal extra fragen. Oder ist das hier mit schon geklärt. Sind große Platten echt einfacher zu verlegen als Steine?
Dann war mein gedankengang wohl falsch 

Also bei der Terasse hatte ich extra geben Sand geholt und einen Rüttler ausgeleiehen und verdichtet. Dann nochmal bisschen gelben sand düber und Platten aufgelgegt und mit dem hammer begradigt.

Ich lese immer von Split aber weiß gar nicht wozu das gut sein soll.


----------



## amselmeister (14. März 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Hallo André,
> 
> Denke mal über rasengittersteine nach..... Die in eine Schüttung aus Split....



Aber IN einem Metallgeräte haus. Ich weiß ja nicht


----------



## muh.gp (14. März 2016)

Der Split ist das Material auf das du die Platten legst.


----------



## supmo1969 (14. März 2016)

Gib mal bei youTube "platten verlegen" ein


----------



## sugger1234 (15. März 2016)

am besten 2 Wasserrohre in den Sand oder Riesel (Splitt) legen diese mit der Wasserwaage ausrichten und dann mit der Wasserwaage wieder abziehen
dann  Platten legen, Rohre vorher wieder entfernen


----------



## wander-falke (16. März 2016)

Ick will auch mal was loswedren.....

300cm x 300cm = 90.000 cm²
Also 90 Liter pro cm Auflage.....

_Vorschlag_
Boden 15 cm ausschachten = 1,35 m³ , die kannst du im Garten verteilen.....
              bei 90m² Garten sind das gerade mal 1,5 cm

5 cm Splitt einbringen           = 0,450 m³tr = ? €
5 cm Estrichbeton einbringen = 450 ltr = ca.11  Sack Estrichbeton = ca. 33€
evtl die Reste eines Baustahlzaunes für den Teich , in den leicht angezogenen Estrich legen
5 cm Estrichbeton aufbringen = 450 ltr = ca.11  Sack Estrichbeton = ca. 33€
Glatt abziehen, bzw wenn der Estrichbeton gut angemischt ist verläuft sich der Boden in die Waage.......

Wenn du es auf 2 Etappen machst hast du gleich eine Dehnungsfuge drin für den Fall wenn es im Sommer  in deinem Metallgeräteschuppen zu heiß wird
Wenn du WaschbetonOptik willst streust du Kiesel auf
Wenn du Plattenmuster willst kratze imaginäre Fugen in den nassen Estrich

Hoffe das war jetzt sinnvoll ?


----------



## amselmeister (17. März 2016)

Auch eine Möglichkeit. Habe ich noch gar nicht drüber nachgedacht.
die Erde kann ich zwar nicht in den Garten machen ,da alles voller Girscht, aber das spielt hier ja keine rolle.

Ja diese Boden idee klingt sehr gut. Und das ist die weise , wie man es macht? Bricht das nicht bei der größe? Oder ist dafür das einsen?
Kann ich da auch Estrichmatten einbringen?

Das mit der Dehnungsfuge habe ich nicht ganz verstanden.
Kann ich auch erst eine dünne schicht machen und dann noch eine? (vielleicht meist du das auch mit den 2 etappen)

Wie gesagt mit diesen ganzen Bau, Beton Steine kram tue ich mich etwas schwer. Ich möchte es gerne können ,aber traue mich nicht so recht ran

vorallem wie ist es denn da mit dem kaputt beziehungsweise hochfrieren da reden doch immer alle von dass man deswegen so tief buddeln muss habe ich das bei diesem Betonboden nicht dass mir das dann kaputt friert

OT: Das mit dem Sinnvoll war nicht bös gemeint, aber ein paar Leutchen scheinen immer nur meckern zu wollen ohne wirklich den Sinn hinter dem Thread zu verstehen. Habe nun keinen direkt angesprochen


----------



## ThorstenC (17. März 2016)

Der beste Boden bei Teich und Geräteschuppen:
wären ein paar Klappen aus Holz oder einfach aufgelegte Gitterroste.

Da drunter wäre Platz für die Schwerkraftfilteranlage.
Besser gehts nicht- ich habe es damals "falsch geplant" und kann jetzt den Filterkeller extra abdecken mit irgendwelchen Klappen und der Schuppen kommt daneben.....

Nur als Anregung...Ansonsten bei Pflasterarbeten Randstein vorher setzen und dann auf der Fläche Mutterboden wegbuddeln, ein wenig REcycling drunter...Splitt ..Terrassenplatten...etc..

Hat den Vorteil, dass man später so immer leicht etwas ändern kann am Boden des Gartenhäuschens- siehe oben...


----------



## trampelkraut (17. März 2016)

Ich versuchs auch mal sinnvoll!

Wenn du dir unsicher bist, ob du das selbst richtig ausführen kannst, dann frag doch mal einen der das kann ob er dir hilft. Zeig im was du vorhast, dann kann er dir sagen was du brauchst. In 4 Stunden sollte das erledigt sein. Lieber etwas Geld in einen Helfer investiert, als hinterher ärgern weil es nicht so ist wie man es sich vorgestellt hatte.


----------



## wander-falke (17. März 2016)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> - ich habe es damals "falsch geplant"


nicht nur Du....

Aber wir sind ja lernfähig


----------



## wander-falke (17. März 2016)

amselmeister schrieb:


> Das mit der Dehnungsfuge habe ich nicht ganz verstanden.
> Kann ich auch erst eine dünne schicht machen und dann noch eine? (vielleicht meist du das auch mit den 2 etappen)


Nein, so war das nicht gemeint.

1 Etappe = 3x1,5 m
Die Abgrenzung erfolgt mit einem Holzbrett, an dessen Betonseite ein Styroporband vorgelegt wird.
Das ist auch sinnvoll , je nachdem wie hoch dein Boden wird, das Styropor an die Metallwand zu legen.
Wenn die 1. Estrichetappe hart ist kommt das Holzbrett weg, das Styropor bleibt und die
2 Etappe = 3x1,5m wird gegossen
Das Styropor um die Estrichplatten ist die Dehnungsfuge.
Warum in 2 Etappen ? 
In 2 Etappen ist es vielleicht besser und einfacher die Oberfläche abzuziehen. Muss aber nicht unbedingt sein.

Das Eisen im Estrich ist die Armierung, also eine Verstärkung, so dass nix reißt.( oder reißen soll)

Ja ein Betonbauer wird die Hände überm Kopf zusammenschlagen, aber was soll's.
Es ist ein Geräteschuppen und keine statisch berechnete Stahlbetondecke die in ein Parkhaus muss.
Den Rasenmäher und eine Schippe wird sie wohl tragen.
Der Boden und der Schotter sollten zumindest vernünftig verdichtet sein.

- hab ich was vergessen ?
Ja guck mal da......




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P7uGgdfEw3c_


----------



## amselmeister (17. März 2016)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Ich versuchs auch mal sinnvoll!
> 
> Wenn du dir unsicher bist, ob du das selbst richtig ausführen kannst, dann frag doch mal einen der das kann ob er dir hilft. Zeig im was du vorhast, dann kann er dir sagen was du brauchst. In 4 Stunden sollte das erledigt sein. Lieber etwas Geld in einen Helfer investiert, als hinterher ärgern weil es nicht so ist wie man es sich vorgestellt hatte.



Im umfeld habe ich keinen der mehr Ahnung davon hat. dann müsste ich jemanden kommen lassen. Also einen Gartenbauer oder Maurer oder was weiß ich.

Ich hoffe daher das ich hier noch Tips bekomme und ich suche noch nach tutorials


@Andreas. Problem mit der Beton Vatriante ist ja wenn da was nicht klappt dann ist es da und man kann nix ändern .Das mit den Platten kann man immer nochmal wieder anders machen. 

Also wie war das? hast du auch nochmal so eine gute Anleitung dafür wenn man das mit 40x40 Platten macht?
Also ich kenne das ja immer nur mit Füllsand. aber das ist wohl doch nicht richtig


----------



## wander-falke (17. März 2016)

amselmeister schrieb:


> hast du auch nochmal so eine gute Anleitung dafür wenn man das mit 40x40 Platten macht?


Klar doch......

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=platten+verlegen+im+garten


----------



## trampelkraut (17. März 2016)

Die Sache mit der Dehnungsfuge macht Sinn, die kannst du aber auch einfacher und und optisch besser gelöst haben. Mache einfach an die Außenwände einen  Randdämmstreifen  (gibts im Baustoffhandel) oder dünne Styroporstreifen.Da kann sich der Beton nach allen Seiten ausdehnen, das machen die Estrichleger genau so.


----------



## amselmeister (17. März 2016)

ja ich schaue mal

Bin nur immer noch so verwirrt das man Steine usw verlegen mit Schotter und dann mit Feinsplit macht anstatt mit Füllsand.
Aber eine Auffahrt macht man doch so oder nicht?

Ist das richtig das man nach dem Auskoffern auch erst mit Schotter auffüllt und dann mit was feinem oder kann man das auch anders machen?


----------



## trampelkraut (17. März 2016)

Das mit dem Füllsand hat man früher gemacht. Bei Füllsand entstehen leichter Absenkungen an den Platten oder bei Pflaster. Außerdem friert der Split im Winder durch die vielen Hohlräume nicht so leicht durch. Bei deinem Gerätehaus reicht es wenn du feinen Split nimmst, auf Schotter kannst du in dem Fall verzichten.


----------



## amselmeister (17. März 2016)

aha , also einfach 15-20cm Mutterboden im haus weg komplett dann alles voll mit Feinem Split und dann da drauf die Plattenverlegen und festklopfen?
Das wars? 

wie nennt sich dieser Split denn genau? Ist das Pflaster Split? Welche Körnung?


----------



## trampelkraut (17. März 2016)

Angenommen deine Platten sind 4 cm dick und du willst 6cm Splitt drunter machen dann musst du soviel Erde abtragen das du am Ende wieder auf deine gewünschte Höhe kommst. Also in diesem Fall -10 cm. Die Körnung des Splitts sollte so bei 6 -8 mm liegen. Ich habe beim letzten mal Edelsplitt genommen.


----------



## Sebbl (17. März 2016)

Hallo, 
Splitt zum Verlegen von Platten oder Pflaster hat meist 4-8mm, aber wenn du beim Händler sagst für was du es brauchst, empfiehlt er dir schon das Richtige. 
So wie es Roland empfohlen hat würde auch ich 10cm ausgraben 6cm Split und 4cm Platten. Kommt natürlich drauf an was deine Platten für ein Stärke haben, aber 6cm Splitt sollten es schon sein. 
Erde ein bisschen Verdichten, Split einbringen und anschließend abziehen. 
Abziehen: Wie schon geschrieben wurde, zwei Rohre in den Splitt legen, mit der Wasserwaage ausrichten und anschließend mit der Wasserwaage glatt ziehen. 

Platten verlegen und mit Wasserwaage und Gummihammer ausrichten. 

Schotter unter dem Splitt benötigst du nicht, da es ja *im *Gerätehaus ist. 
Im Außenbereich wo Wasser von oben kommt benötigt man den gut verdichteten Schotter unten drunter, damit Wasser abfließen kann und im Winter durch Staunässe nichts auffriert. 

Das die Terrassenplatten nicht mehr gerade liegen, hängt wohl stark mit dem Sand zusammen. Dieser wird leichter weggespült als Splitt oder Schotter, kann mehr Feuchtigkeit aufnehmen und dadurch im Winter eher auffrieren. 

Ich bin nicht vom Fach, habe aber durch den eigenen Hausbau ein bisschen Wissen angeeignet und würde es wie beschrieben ausführen. 

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## amselmeister (17. März 2016)

Ok danke werde mich morgen mal informieren wegen Split.

Kommt das hin hier, brauche ich so viel? Also 700KG für ein Haus?
http://www.kiesdirekt.de/shop/menge-rechner.asp?groupid=39&productid=560


----------



## samorai (17. März 2016)

Man Andre, die meisten schreiben 6-8 mm Korngröße und Dein Link Ist auf 4-6 bezogen !!!


----------



## lollo (18. März 2016)

amselmeister schrieb:


> macht anstatt mit Füllsand


Hallo,

und dann waren da noch die Ameisen, die gerne den Sand transportierten, und Platten dann lose wurden.
Später nahm man dann Steinsand, der war grober, ja und über Split ist ja schon alles gesagt.
Siehe auch hier


----------



## amselmeister (18. März 2016)

Ich denke feiner ist besser oder?
Ist das Basaltplitt oder gibt es extra da so Splitt der nicht schön aussieht für unten drunter?
Ich frage heute mal beim Baustoffhandel.

Ich rechne das gerade mal so durch. Das wird ja nicht billig. wenn ich rechne 1 Bigbag Splitt falls ich das für 120€ bekomme (2 mal) und dann die Platten 40x40x4 (reicht das?) und dann ca 60 Stück für ein Haus sind dann auch nochmal 250€. 
Das sind ja hochgerchnet 500€

Das haus soll ja das Biohort Europa werden. Da gibt es ja auch so fertige Böden auch Alu Riffelblech, Falls da kein bestimtmen untergrund sein muss ausser schwarze erde und Folie wäre das ja schon eine Überlegung wert .

https://shop.biohort.com/de/produkte/biohort-stauraumloesungen/geraetehaus-europa/bodenplatte.html

naja gut auch wieder doppelt so teuer


----------



## lollo (18. März 2016)

amselmeister schrieb:


> Ist das Basaltplitt oder gibt es extra da so Splitt der nicht schön aussieht für unten drunter?


Hallo,

hast du den Link nicht gelesen, dort ist es doch beschrieben?


----------



## amselmeister (18. März 2016)

Ich möchte euch hier mal ein gutes Bsp geben, warum ich immer wieder fragen muss und als ratsuchernder immer wieder wie vor einer Wand stehe.

Ich habe den Link nun gelesen von Hornbach. Dort (und auch woanders ) steht ja in Kurzform.

Auf den Mutterboden 20cm Splitt oder Kies (welche Körnung keine ahnung)
Dann 5cm Splitt  4-8 und dann die Platten

Ich war heute in einem Fachhandel für Sand, kies usw.
Habe mein vorhaben geschildert , er sagte man macht es so.

Theoretisch frostfrei auskoffern (Norddeutschland reicht 40cm) dann gelben Sand und verdichten. Er sagte aber das MUSS man nicht, aber kann man halt oder gleich auf schwarze Erde, diese aber verdichten.

Dann eine Schicht von 5cm Norwegischer Brechsand Körnung 0-3

sollte ich es also ruig so machen wie vom Fachmann empfohlen. ?


----------



## trampelkraut (18. März 2016)

Wenn ich Baustoffhändler würde ich auch so reden, Mensch Andre, der Mann lebt von dem was er verkauft.


----------



## wander-falke (18. März 2016)

ich empfehle dir mal diese Seite,.......
 
Leider immer noch nicht vollständig, aber vielleicht ist was (jemand) für dich dabei.

Nachtrag: 
Öhm, in einer nahen Auflösung sieht man icht mehr die name der User die sich angemeldet und eingetragen haben .......

Vielleicht ist das aus Datenschutzgründen gewollt, 
Wenn ja, dann ist die Seite wertlos für dich...... 
:-(


----------



## amselmeister (18. März 2016)

ja wieso sollt der mir was empfehlen aus Geldgründen, das war ein Arbeiter vom Platz nicht der chef. Und dann hätte er mir bestimmt nicht das billigste empfholen (30€ je tonne) sondern Split für 100€ die tonne

Und die Karte zeigt mir an der Maurer oder so ist ??


----------



## amselmeister (19. März 2016)

Das sollte heißen wer Maurer ist oder so. Weil sonst weiß ich nicht was mir das sagen soll.

Ja wie gesagt ich glaube ich mache das einfach irgendwie und hoffe das es hält. ich habe ja nun 5 unterschiedliche "richtige" Varianten


----------



## Tottoabs (19. März 2016)

Splitt selbst mit dem Anhänger abgeholt kostet 10-20 Euro die Tonne. Das Zeug kauft man nicht im Baumarkt sondern bei einem Baustoffhändler, wo sonst die Sattel vor fahren. GGf in Mörtelwannen im Kofferraum und mehrfach fahren.

Unterbau eines Gehweges sieht ca. so aus . 30 cm Schotter 2 cm Pflastersand und 8 cm Pflaster. Das ganze mit einem Betonbord eingefasst. Das ist für draußen wo auch mal ein Auto drauf parkt und das ist für mindestens 30 Jahre gebaut.

In der Hütte würde ich auch zu einem 0-8 Splitt (10cm) greifen wenn es mir möglich ist den Unterbau mit einer kleinen Rüttelplatte zu verdichten.
Dann 2cm Sand und 8cm Pflastersteine. Den Sand brauchst man zum Abziehen damit man die Steine genau verlegen kann. die Pflastersteine an einer Ecke anfangen und an einer Seite schneiden. Wenn es gut passt kann man auch die letzten paar cm mit Splitt oder Beton verfüllen. Ich habe für mich privat einen sauberen 0-8 RC (Betonbrruch) genommen. der kostet unter 10 Euro. 

Wenn du die etwas teueren Platten nimmst kannst du auch den Splitt/Kies ohne 0 Anteil nehmen. Also 4-8. Dabei kommt es nicht so darauf an ob jetzt 2-6  oder 4-8. Es sollte aber besser ein kleineres Korn dabei sein, als wenn du einen einförmigen 6-8 nimmst für deinen Unterbau. Umrechnen kannst du bei  Baustoffen immer grob mit 2. 1 m³ sind 2 to. Wenn  dann ein paar kg über bleiben findest du immer eine Ecke welche du befestigen willst oder du mischt es irgend wo in den Boden für Pflanzen die gerne einen gut wasserdurchlässigen Boden wollen....ich habe irgendwo fast immer eine Mörtelwanne in der Scheune mit Sand und eine mit Splitt/Kies. Gut. Ich habe ja auch Platz. 
Vom Material ist ein Splitt wegen der gebrochenen Oberflächen besser. Ein Kies ist rolliger .......in einer Hütte welche an den Seiten ein Bord im Boden rund um hat oder ein umlaufendes Fundament würde ich auch einen Kies ohne bedenken einen Kies nutzen bei 40x40 Platten.


Den Boden in der Hütte bisschen vorsichtig heraus nehmen. So das die Fläche auf welche du den Splitt  bringen willst nicht aufgelockert wird. Das spart das nach verdichten. Also flach mit der Schaufel abstechen. Bei Platten den Splitt ausbringen und möglicherweise innen in der Hütte einen Strich ziehen. Genau 1 cm unter der Oberkante der gewünschten Plattenhöhe. Der wird dann später von den Platten verdeckt.

Den Splitt in die Hütte einbringen und möglichst mit einem Handstampfer etwas verdichten. Dann in einer Sichtecke anfangen den Splitt mit einem Brett ab zu ziehen. Der Strich an der Wand gibt dir dabei die Höhe. Viele fangen hinten an und arbeiten sich dann zur Tür. Weil es aber an der Tür nicht passt muss da dann hässlich geschnitten werden. Das sieht man dann die nächsten 30 Jahre.
Durch den Strich hat man überall eine Orientierung. Also nicht die ganze Hütte sofort abziehen und dann wieder da durch latschen. Besser erst eine kleine Fläche mit einem Brett abziehen, Platten verlegen und dann die nächste. Wenn man mittig auf die Platten tritt kann man da auch vorsichtig über die Platten laufen.

Sollten sich in ein paar Jahren die Platten irgendwo wirklich verschieben/absacken, dann besorgst du dir eine Bier und einen Eimer Splitt. Nimmst die Platte hoch. Verteilst den Splitt da drunter und legst die Platte wieder hin und machst das Bier auf nach getaner Arbeit.


----------



## mariohbs (19. März 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Sollten sich in ein paar Jahren die Platten irgendwo wirklich verschieben/absacken, dann besorgst du dir eine Bier und einen Eimer Splitt. Nimmst die Platte hoch. Verteilst den Splitt da drunter und legst die Platte wieder hin und machst das Bier auf nach getaner Arbeit.


So langsam komm ich mir ja schon echt komisch vor wenn ich so lese wie ich es hätte machen können aber irgendwie liegen meine 50er Platten auch auf "nur" Boden seit 7 Jahren richtig gut. Ich park ja nicht im Gerätschuppen und ständig drin stehen tue ich auch nicht aber wenn sich mal was senken sollte werde ich den Ratschlag auf alle Fälle befolgen 
Da wartet man ja schon fast drauf das sich was verschiebt


----------



## trampelkraut (19. März 2016)

Für jede Platte ein Bier, ähm das wären in meinem Geräteschuppen ca. 2 1/2 Kästen


----------



## mariohbs (19. März 2016)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Für jede Platte ein Bier, ähm das wären in meinem Geräteschuppen ca. 2 1/2 Kästen


Sag Bescheid wenn du Hilfe brauchst


----------



## amselmeister (19. März 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Dann 2cm Sand und 8cm Pflastersteine. Den Sand brauchst man zum Abziehen damit man die Steine genau verlegen kann.



Oh klasse, wieder eine neue Variante 
Ist zwar gut zu wissen, aber was davon ist denn nun am Sinnvollsten oder "richtig" denn bislang sagten alle die Platten direkt auf den Split. Steht zB auch beim Hersteller des Hauses so.
Also ohne den Füllsand oben drauf

Oder war das nur auf die Varainte mit den Pflastersteinen bezogen? 

Und nein die Hütten innen bekommt keine Bordsteine in dem Sinne, also das hatte ich nicht vor.
Dieser Metallbodenrahmen kommt auf das fundament, und innen die Platten.

Aber eines habe ich mich eh gefragt. Wenn ich nun Puntfundamente mache, dann ist der Bodenrahmen ja übertreiben gesehen zwischen den Punkten in der Luft oder nicht voll abgestützt. Sollte ich die äusseren Bodenplatten rundrum so machen das die auch später über das Haus weg gucken und somit der bodenrahmen auch da drauf liegt? Versteht ihr was ich meine.

Also ich dachte mit das bislang so. Punktfundamente fertig machen, dann die Bodenplatten komplett verlegen (beachtet was ich gerade meinte mit den Platten zwischen den Fundamenten) und dann erst die Hütte drauf setzen

Danke toto für die nette Anleitung.


----------



## mariohbs (19. März 2016)

Tja so ist das mit den Fragen. Es gibt immer verschiedene Meinungen, Ausbaustufen und persönliche Anforderungen - daraus resultieren dann verschiedene Antworten und die Kunst ist dann, für sich die richtige Antwort oder den richtigen Weg zu wählen.

Meine Anforderungen waren sehr gering, sollte nur nen Boden rein und halbwegs grad stehen. Also habe ich es nur in die Erde gelegt. Wenn die Anforderungen steigen, macht man Split drunter und wenn die Anforderungen weiter steigen, fasst man es ein, verfestigt, arbeitet mit Füllsand und so weiter  

Also ich würde sagen, dir wurden alle Möglichkeiten aufgezeigt und was du jetzt umsetzten möchtest / kannst musst du selbst entscheiden.


----------



## amselmeister (19. März 2016)

Habe noch mal Editiert.

Ja das ist richtig, so habe ich das noch nicht gesehen. Meine Anforderungen sind auch gering. Da steht nur kram drin und Gartengeräte. Es soll einigermaßen gerade sein und halt nicht in 10 Jahren wieder alles schief sein.
Von daher nehme ich glaube ich den "mittelweg"


----------



## mariohbs (19. März 2016)

Hört sich nach einer guten Entscheidung an


----------



## trampelkraut (19. März 2016)

Ich verstehe was du meinst. Das funktioniert nicht ohne umlaufendes Betonfundament oder einbetonierten Begrenzungsplatten nicht. Der Splitt rutscht dir doch sonst seitlich raus und die äußeren Platten senken sich ab. Und ob der Splitt jetzt 0-4 oder 4-8 oder 6- 10mm hat oder ob du noch 2 cm Sand oben drauf machst, ist bei diesem Projekt  letztendlich egal. Es soll doch keine Kirche werden oder?


----------



## amselmeister (19. März 2016)

Das verstehe ich nicht. Ich heb die Erde doch sagen wir 20cm aus. So, dann mache ich etwas Füllsand rein, verdichte das, dann mache ich 6cm Split rein verdichte das und gebe dann noch etwas lose rein.
Dann bin ich doch immer noch "im Loch" also an den Seiten ist doch immer noch der Mutterboden, da kann doch nix wegfallen


----------



## mariohbs (19. März 2016)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Der Splitt rutscht dir doch sonst seitlich raus und die äußeren Platten senken sich ab.


Nicht unbedingt - wenn die Platten nachher auf Erdhöhe sein sollen, dann gräbt man ja nach unten und hat dann sozusagen ein Loch.
Will man jedoch nur auf die Erde hast recht - dann muss man es einfassen.


----------



## trampelkraut (19. März 2016)

Glaubt mir!  DerSplitt drückt sich bei Belastung seitlich in die Erde und die Platten senken sich außen ab.
Ich glaube da muß ein Statiker ran!


----------



## amselmeister (19. März 2016)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Glaubt mir! DerSplitt drückt sich bei Belastung seitlich in die Erde


und da bist du wirklich sicher? 
Das ändert ja mein ganzes vorhaben, ich glaube ich versuche es ohne


----------



## trampelkraut (19. März 2016)

*Da bin ich mir ganz sicher!*


----------



## amselmeister (19. März 2016)

vielleicht wenn Autos drüber fahren, aber nicht wenn man 3 mal die Woche da rein geht


----------



## trampelkraut (19. März 2016)

Probiers aus!  Versuch macht Klug....


----------



## Michael H (19. März 2016)

Hallo

Ich find den Thread ** Geil ** ......
Das mal nur nebenbei ...


----------



## Tottoabs (19. März 2016)

amselmeister schrieb:


> Oder war das nur auf die Varainte mit den Pflastersteinen bezogen?


Das ist auf die Pflastersteine bezogen. Die haben keine so große Auflagefläche. Da brauch man eine ebene Fläche


----------



## wander-falke (19. März 2016)

amselmeister schrieb:


> und da bist du wirklich sicher?



Sorry, hier gibt's genug Handwerker, und solche die schon Einfahrten und Wege gepflastert haben.
Und wenn einer schreibt dass eine Einfassung gemacht werden soll, dann glaub ihm, aber diskutier nicht.
Wenn du nicht davon überzeugt bist dass eine Einfassung erforderlich ist, dann lass sie weg.



amselmeister schrieb:


> vielleicht wenn Autos drüber fahren, aber nicht wenn man 3 mal die Woche da rein geht


Dann leg die Platten doch endlich mal rein, ---  und guck was passiert.
Im Herbst liegen sie noch gerade, oder sie liegen eben nicht gerade.
Wenn sie nicht gerade liegen dann hast du eben wieder was zu planen und zu basteln, aber du hast ein signifikantes Ergebnis deiner Arbeit vorliegen.
..........
Wenn sie gerade liegen machst du dir nur einen Merker in den Kalender für Herbst 2017 " Ich muss nach den Platten gucken", oder was immer auch drauf liegt......



Michael H schrieb:


> Ich find den Thread ** Geil ** ...... Das mal nur nebenbei ...


jopp


----------



## Tottoabs (19. März 2016)

amselmeister schrieb:


> und da bist du wirklich sicher?
> Das ändert ja mein ganzes vorhaben, ich glaube ich versuche es ohne


Mache einen kleinen Betonstreifen außen drum rum  oder stelle wenigstens einen 5cm Kantstein da rein. Ist besser.


----------



## mitch (20. März 2016)

Hallo Andre,

du kennst doch die Rasenkantensteine (100 x 25 x 5 cm), diese bilden den Rahmen für deine Platten 

1. Graben für die Rasenkantensteine ausheben ca. 20cm breit & 25cm tief

2. etwas Estrichbeton (mit etwas weniger Wasser als vorgeschrieben anmachen) in den Graben füllen (ca. 5cm) und die 
    Rasenkantensteine einsetzen (Wasserwaage zum ausrichten benutzen)  

Tipp: _*v*_*or dem Beton einfüllen* an den Stoßstellen der Rasenkantensteine einen alten Backstein einlegen & schon mal mit der Wasserwaage ausrichten, dann geht es leichter mit den Rasenkantensteinen einsetzen.

3. nach ca. 3 Tagen kannst du dann die Erde innerhalb der eingerahmten Fläche abtragen - ich würde mal sagen 10-15cm sollten reichen.

4. nun mit Split oder Kies bis auf 5cm unter den Rand füllen.

5.  Platten verlegen ( hast dir die videos schon auf youtube angesehen?)

6. den äußeren Rand des Rasenkantensteine-Rahmens mit Erde oder restlichem Split oder Kies auffüllen.

7. ein Bier aufmachen und die Arbeit bewundern.

du siehst es ist ned so schwierig, *nur Mut, wer nicht wagt der nicht gewinnt* 

und  mach mal ein paar Fotos davon wenn du fertig bist - wir möchten dann schon mal sehen es geworden ist.


----------



## mitch (20. März 2016)

und hier noch ein Bild zum tipp


----------



## lollo (20. März 2016)

Also mein Tip ist,

du suchst dir einen Pflasterer, der macht so etwas jeden Tag, den fragst du, ob du mal ein paar Stunden Praktikant bei ihm sein darfst.
Den kannste dann mit Fragen löchern, machst selbst alles mit, und lernst dabei. 

Und bedenke, du schaffst eine versiegelte Fläche, da wird dein Niederschlagswasser neu berechnet.


----------



## amselmeister (20. März 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Das ist auf die Pflastersteine bezogen. Die haben keine so große Auflagefläche. Da brauch man eine ebene Fläche



Ich will ja 40x40 Platten nehmen. Also da kann ich direkt auf Split? Oder ich nehme eine größere schicht von dem groben Split 1-5 und da drüber dann den Brechsand. Das ist doch auch eine gute Idee




@mitch:

Das bild, was genau sind die roten teile da untern den Borsteinen? Oder soll das ganze was ganz anderes darstellen?

Ja , diese Rasenkantsteine kenne ich, die habe ich schon zu Hauf hier in den letzetn 2 Jahren verlegt. Mit gelben Sand.
Wenn ich diese aber als einfassung rein mache, dann klappt das ja mit meinem vorhaben nicht mehr was ich in Post Nr #38 geschrieben habe. Worauf ich aber auch keine reaktion bekam, ob das überhaupt so klappt und gemacht wird.
Denn sonst weiß ich ja immer noch nicht auf was den Bodenrahmen des hauses stehen soll zwischen den Punktfundamenten. Das ist erst mal zu klären, das ist wichtiger als die Fläche innen.

Ich habe mal ein bild gamacht. Das schwarzte ist der Bodenrahmen, das rote die Punktfundamente. Und das blaue ist das an jeder Seite eine reihe Platten. Und die dachte ich liegt dann ja zwischenden Fundamenten sodass das haus auch daruf stehen kann. Weil das der auf der dünnen 5cm Fläche von den Rasenkanten steht ist ja auch mist.
Oder müsste ich diese Rasenkanten dann ganz nach aussen setzen?

Achja , nicht das sich wieder jemand beschwert. Umgesetzt wird das fühestens im Sommer, aber ich muss/will nun alles "vorbereiten"


----------



## trampelkraut (20. März 2016)

Wenn du diese Skize im ersten Beitrag gepostet hättest, hätte man sich 90% der Beiträge sparen können.

So, jetzt die für dich billigste, einfachste, sicherste und stabilste Lösung!

Du trägst die Erde auf einer Fläche von 3,5 x 3,5 m 0,2 m tief ab. dann machst du dir aus Holzbrettern eine Schalung, Innenmaß 3,0m x3,0 m.(mindestens so groß wie die Außenmaße des Gerätehauses sind). Die Schalung muß mit der Wasserwaage ausgerichtet und von außen abgestützt werden werden. Die Erde innerhalb der Schalung mit einem Handstampfer oder einem schwereren Kantholz verdichten. Dann bestellst du dir 1,8m³ Fertigbeton und lässt ihn reinlaufen, das ganze mit einer Latte über der Schalung abziehen, fertig.

Stahlbewährug oder Baustahlmatten kannst du reinmachen oder auch nicht, ist bei einer Bodenplatte mit dieser geringen Belastung eigentlich egal. Und das Schöne ist, du hast einen geraden haltbaren Boden auf den wenn du willst jederzeit Fliesen aufbringen kannnst. ( die dann nicht krumm werden wenn du sie gerade verlegst).


----------



## Küstensegler (20. März 2016)

Hi Roland,

so hätte ich das auch gemacht.
Ist dann aber leider keine "Rocket Science" und dem Thread hier nicht angemessen 

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## amselmeister (20. März 2016)

wir sagten doch aber, das wir die Varante mit der Betonplatte nicht wollen. (also ich nicht) weil da kann man dann nix mehr dran ändern.und weil das frostfrei muss.
wie kommst du denn nun auch auf diese sache wieder, nur weil du die Zeichnung gesehen hast??

Also das mit dem bild die Platten als Auflage zu verwenden war ja auch nur eine Idee von mir, ob das nun so machbar ist weiß ich ja nicht.

günstiger wäre es bestimmt, aber das geht ja alleine schon nicht weil ja immer alle sagen das muss frostfrei, also kann ich nicht nur 20cm runter sondern muss da komplett bis auf Frosttiefe. und sagt nun nicht dass das hierbei nicht muss. Dann komme ich mir verschaukelt vor 

wenn das nicht wäre, würde ich das glatt machen

Ich weiß ja dass das hier für euch Hobbyhandwerker und Erfahrene lächerlich wirkt, aber ich habe sowas noch nie gemacht und will nicht 1000 Fehler machen sondern am besten gleich so viel es geht richtig, Und das geht nur mit Hilfe.


----------



## amselmeister (20. März 2016)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Innenmaß 3,0m x3,0 m.(mindestens so groß wie die Außenmaße des Gerätehauses sind). Die Schalung muß mit der Wasserwaage ausgerichtet und von außen abgestützt werden werden.



Warum denn abstützen wenn die Schalung doch von Erde umschlossen ist.

Danke für eure geduld


----------



## trampelkraut (20. März 2016)

Von Frostfrei hab ich nie was erwähnt, höchstens das sich Pllatten wenn sie auf Sand oder Erde liegen durch Frost senken oder heben können. Das liegt dann aber an der feuchten Erde oder dem Sand der bei Frost sein Volumen ändert.

Abstützen damit der Beton die Schalung nicht krumm drückt.

Was soll denn an der Betonplatte erfrieren?

Außerdem  was wiegt den die Hütte, ich glaube nicht das dass mehr als 500 kg sind.

Ich glaube für mich ist hier jetzt alles gesagt!  ab jetzt,


----------



## amselmeister (20. März 2016)

Das wurde hier im Thread schon das ein oder andere mal gesagt und auch wenn ich sonst im Netz nach so einer sache suche steht da immer das Beton frostfrei gegründet werden muss. daher bin ich davon ausgegangen.

ich werde das in betracht ziehen, mal sehen was besser zu machen ist


----------



## amselmeister (20. März 2016)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Abstützen damit der Beton die Schalung nicht krumm drückt.



Der Beton kommt doch einfach in das ausgehobene "Loch" und der wird doch nicht die Erde Seitlich wegdrücken?
habe auch schon auf Youtube Videos gesehen für ein Streifenfundament da hat der Beton laster auch einfach den Beton in den Ausgehobenen Streifen gekippt, Ohne Schalung


----------



## koile (20. März 2016)

@amselmeister , nach nunmehr 64 Antworten solltest Du schon einen Plan haben.

In dieser Zeit ,hätte ein Einarmiger Maurer einen Keller gemauert.

Ich habe  viel Anleitung Du noch benötigtst  ?

Glaube aber Du auch nicht.!


----------



## amselmeister (20. März 2016)

Ich kann es einfach nicht verstehen warum immer diese kommentare kommen müssen, bei aller liebe. Ich weiß das ein Maurer oder auch einer der es meint zu sein das ohne Anleitung in einem Tag fertig hat.
Ich bin aber keiner. Und 5 verschiedene Anleitungen die bringen mich auch nicht an ziel.Sie bringen mich weiter, aber am Ziel bin ich noch nicht. Leider.

wenn dann noch so postings kommen wo sachen stehen wo ein Maurer sagt, so ist es aber falsch dann verwirrt es noch mehr.

Ich will und kann auch nicht mit dem finger auf jemanden zeigen und sagen "was du sagst ist falsch" wie könnte ich auch....

Ich werde morgen mal bei einem Bauunternehmen anrufen und fragen ob die mir mein vorhaben mal erklären können.
Aber das habe ich schon mal versucht. Bevor ich diesen Thread hier startete.  Die haben nie Zeit für sowas


----------



## koile (20. März 2016)

@amselmeister , es gibt halt merere Möglichkeiten, ! Such die für Dich beste raus  !

Du setzt dich viel ,zu viel unter Druck , und machst dich sebst Verrückt .

Bei 3x3 m Grundfläche kannst du nicht viel Falsch machen , und wenn ! Es kostet nicht das große Geld,

und du hast was Gelernt. 

Also trau dich.


----------



## amselmeister (20. März 2016)

Ja das könnte hin kommen, ich werde es versuchen *ooohhhmmmmm* 
werde weiter berichten.


----------



## supmo1969 (20. März 2016)

Bekommst Du hin,
ist noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen.
Wenn es nicht so wird, wie Du es dir vorgestellt hast, dann wird es beim nächsten Mal besser


----------



## wander-falke (20. März 2016)

lollo schrieb:


> Und bedenke, du schaffst eine versiegelte Fläche, da wird dein Niederschlagswasser neu berechnet.


es geht doch hier um  den Boden *im *Haus.....
Das wird doch nicht doppelt berechnet.
Außer er hat seine Hütte nicht angegeben bei der deutschen niderschlagswasserprüf und Kontrollbehörde

Jungs,


----------



## Andre 69 (20. März 2016)

wander-falke schrieb:


> Das wird doch nicht doppelt berechnet.


Doch Andreas ! Der vom Bier kommt doch dazu !
Er hat hier irgendwo 500 Euronen veranschlagt , wenn er davon die Hälfte in Bier anlegt hätte, hätte er seinen Boden schon vom Betonfacharbeiter für lau ! Wenn er's selber vernichtet hätte , wäre der Boden von allen Seiten schööön !


----------



## lollo (20. März 2016)

wander-falke schrieb:


> es geht doch hier um den Boden *im *Haus.


Nix da, hier wird eine Hütte erstellt, und der Boden versiegelt. 
In NRW gibt es Gemeinden die lassen Luftaufnahmen machen, um neue versiegelte Flächen fest zu stellen,
um dann den Besitzer zur Kasse zu bitten weil es regnet 
Aber es gibt ja Möglichkeiten dieses zu umgehen.


----------



## mitch (20. März 2016)

amselmeister schrieb:


> Das bild, was genau sind die roten teile da untern den Borsteinen?


wenn du meinen Beitrag vorher genau gelesen hättest würdest du es wissen: Backsteine  
und ich hab auch nix von "Borsteinen" geschrieben.

Wenn du das Gartenhaus kaufst, dann am besten gleich mit dem dazugehörigem Aluboden, dann wird alles gut


----------



## Andre 69 (20. März 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> Backsteine


Dat sin Ziegel ! Nur um Fragen vorzubeugen !
Sonst kommen wir hier noch über Borste'inen zu Bortsteinschwa... 
Wat man so allet aus nen simplen Schuppenprojekt so machen kann ! WAHNSINN !!!


----------



## amselmeister (20. März 2016)

ja ja, lacht nur weiter.
Ihr könnt ja gerne herkommen und mir das teil aufstellen 

Backsteine, Ziegel ? Was haben die unter den Bordsteinen zu suchen ?

Den Aluboden hätte ich gerne, kostet aber das 3 fache . Da bekommt man schon ein günstiges Metallhaus für , nur für den Aluboden


----------



## amselmeister (20. März 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> und ich hab auch nix von "Borsteinen" geschrieben.


natürlich, dein Tip war doch diese Rasenkantsteine, auch Bordsteine oder Rasenbord genannt mit Beton einzulegen


----------



## mitch (20. März 2016)

amselmeister schrieb:


> Backsteine, Ziegel ? Was haben die unter den Bordsteinen zu suchen ?





mitch schrieb:


> Tipp: _*v*_*or dem Beton einfüllen* an den Stoßstellen der Rasenkantensteine einen alten Backstein einlegen & schon mal mit der Wasserwaage ausrichten, dann geht es leichter mit den Rasenkantensteinen einsetzen.


----------



## wander-falke (20. März 2016)

lollo schrieb:


> Nix da, hier wird eine Hütte erstellt, und der Boden versiegelt.
> In NRW gibt es Gemeinden die lassen Luftaufnahmen machen, um neue versiegelte Flächen fest zu stellen,



Ja, voll Geil. Von dem Geld wird dann das Büro vom Wasseramtsleiter neu ausgerüstet und vielleicht im Neubaugebiet seines Schwiegersohnes ein besserer Kanal verlegt.

Der Boden im Haus juckt nicht, denn der Bereich ist/wird überdacht.
Wenn Andre natürlich meint er müsse nun die Dachentwässerung in den öffentlichen Kanal leiten geht's schief. ( kostet Geld)
Andernfalls würde ich mir nochmal die Satzung der Kohleeintreibenden Gemeinde ansehen,.......
und die Dachrinne in eine Tonne legen.

Aus die Maus mit Niederschlagswasser


----------



## amselmeister (20. März 2016)

Ja genau so hatten wir das vor, hinter dem haus ist ein Kanal und das ist ja das schöne an dem Metall Haus da ist eine Regenrinne mit schlauchanschluss dran und dann leiten wir den schlauch einfach da rein. Und das ist ein Problem???


----------



## mitch (20. März 2016)

amselmeister schrieb:


> Und das ist ein Problem???


, notfalls mal in der zuständigen Behörde nachfragen.


----------



## trampelkraut (20. März 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> , notfalls mal in der zuständigen Behörde nachfragen.



*Besser nicht!  *


----------



## wander-falke (20. März 2016)

Also ich würde jetzt mal zu einem Architekten, Statiker gehen, und einen Plan erstellen lassen.
Dann gehst du mit dem Plan zur zuständigen Baubehörde und lässt Ihn dir freigeben, oder auch genehmigen.

Dann bist du auf der "sichersten" Seite.......


Gute Nacht


----------



## Tottoabs (21. März 2016)

amselmeister schrieb:


> natürlich, dein Tip war doch diese Rasenkantsteine, auch Bordsteine oder Rasenbord genannt mit Beton einzulegen


Ein Bordstein ist was ganz anderes als eine Rasenkantenstein. Rasenkantenstein ist 5x20x100 cm Bord ist mindestens das dreifache. Bordstein ist ein zwischen 15 und 18 cm breiter und 25 bis 30 cm hoch. Abgrenzung zwischen Fahrbahn und Gehweg. Wird aber wohl Regional immer mal wieder anders genannt. 

Mag sein das es Regionen gibt wo ein Rasenkantstein auch Bord genannt wird.


----------



## mitch (21. März 2016)

wander-falke schrieb:


> ... einen Plan erstellen lassen


was nützt so ein Plan (die wir hier ja schon zur Genüge haben) ohne die dazugehörige Ausführung - kostet nur extra €

übrigens es gibt auch ein Forum für solche Bauprojekte: http://www.bauexpertenforum.de/


----------



## lollo (21. März 2016)

wander-falke schrieb:


> Ja, voll Geil. Von dem Geld wird dann das Büro vom Wasseramtsleiter neu ausgerüstet und vielleicht im Neubaugebiet seines Schwiegersohnes ein besserer Kanal verlegt.


wie, so läuft das vielleicht bei euch, schon verwunderlich. 



wander-falke schrieb:


> Der Boden im Haus juckt nicht, denn der Bereich ist/wird überdacht.


ha, und da fällt dann ja kein Regenwasser an? 



wander-falke schrieb:


> und die Dachrinne in eine Tonne legen.


und da kann man dann die Wasserflöhe für die Fische züchten,  ich hatte ja erwähnt das es andere Möglichkeiten gibt.

Und hoffentlich gibt es keine bösen Nachbarn, die dann noch Stress machen, siehe hier

Manchmal ist es besser keine schlafenden Hunde zu wecken.


----------



## amselmeister (21. März 2016)

die hunde habe ich schon geweckt. Denn um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen war ich ja schon zur Gemeinde hin und habe ja mein vorhaben geschildert. 
Und daher weiß ich ja auch das ich die 2 Hütten nicht eintragen lassen muss.

Es handelt sich ja um 2 Hütten, bzw wir wollten eine große 6x3. Da es die so aber nicht gibt wie wir wollten machen wir nun 2 Metallhäuser 3x3 nebeneinander. Das spiele für die Ursprungsfrage aber keine rolle . so und da ich da unter 40cm³ bin muss ich da nix eintragen und wenn da was wegen Wasser wäre, hätte sie mir das schon gesagt .

Ich musste ja allein hin weil genau hinter dem Bauvorhaben stehen Bäume. Und die gehören leider der Gemeinde, darf ich also leider nicht weg machen.


----------



## andreas w. (21. März 2016)

lollo schrieb:


> Nix da, hier wird eine Hütte erstellt, und der Boden versiegelt.
> In NRW gibt es Gemeinden die lassen Luftaufnahmen machen, um neue versiegelte Flächen fest zu stellen,
> um dann den Besitzer zur Kasse zu bitten weil es regnet
> Aber es gibt ja Möglichkeiten dieses zu umgehen.



Hi Lollo, Kommentar am Rande:

das mit der versiegelten Fläche ist nur bedingt richtig. Wenn das Wasser von der Dachfläche nicht im öffentlichen Kanal endet, da z.B. Vorort in einem Sickerbehälter versiegt, entfällt die Klausel. Versiegelt sind nur Flächen die die öffentliche Kanalisation speisen und  - wie schon bemerkt gibt´s Lösungen um das zu umgehen - ganz ordentlich und offiziell. Das wird bei Bedarf mit gefärbtem Wasser auf der Fläche, bzw.im Kanal ermittelt.

Mein Tipp zum Thema: Betonplatten, kein Pflaster. Gepflasterte Flächen werden niemals zu 100% eben und verlieren ihre Ebenheit je nach Punktbelastung. Flächen mit Betonplatten werden gaaanz langfristig auch etwas uneben,aber wesentlich weniger. Deshalb meine Tendenz zur größer flächigen Platte.

Gruß Andreas.


----------



## lollo (22. März 2016)

andreas w. schrieb:


> Wenn das Wasser von der Dachfläche nicht im öffentlichen Kanal endet,


Hallo Andreas,

 das ist sehr wohl bekannt, aber genau das hatte Amselmeister ja in Erwägung gezogen.



amselmeister schrieb:


> Ja genau so hatten wir das vor, hinter dem haus ist ein Kanal und das ist ja das schöne an dem Metall Haus da ist eine Regenrinne mit schlauchanschluss dran und dann leiten wir den schlauch einfach da rein. Und das ist ein Problem???





andreas w. schrieb:


> gibt´s Lösungen um das zu umgehen



richtig, denn  auch Alternativvorschläge wurden hier schon genannt.
Hättest den Fred vorher vielleicht ganz lesen sollen.


----------



## amselmeister (22. März 2016)

Ich kümmere mich da nun nicht drum, also bei mir sage ich mal hätten die schon was gesagt und wenn dann ist das halt so. 
was soll daran schlimm sein. 1 Meter weiter fällt doch eh regen in den Kanal. Und die ganzen hausanschlüsse von den Häusern enden ja auch in dem Kanal (regenrinnen usw)


----------



## andreas w. (22. März 2016)

lollo schrieb:


> Hallo Andreas,
> 
> das ist sehr wohl bekannt, aber genau das hatte Amselmeister ja in Erwägung gezogen.




     Hi Lollo, deshalb die Kommentare auch "nur am Rande"




> richtig, denn  auch Alternativvorschläge wurden hier schon genannt.
> Hättest den Fred vorher vielleicht ganz lesen sollen.



     Hab ich gelesen und bei deiner Version hier läuft das Wasser doch wieder in den Kanal . Wenn dann hier einer zum Nachgucken kommt, Thema Prüf-Farbe im Kanal - dann wird´s eng. Das war das was ich gemeint hatte.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Tottoabs (22. März 2016)

andreas w. schrieb:


> Hab ich gelesen und bei deiner Version hier läuft das Wasser doch wieder in den Kanal . Wenn dann hier einer zum Nachgucken kommt, Thema Prüf-Farbe im Kanal - dann wird´s eng. Das war das was ich gemeint hatte.


Das kommt auf die Ecke an. Ob noch Mischwasser oder getrennt ein Schmutzwasser und ein Regenwasserkanal.
Fakt ist wohl das die Abwassergebühren zum Teil an der versiegelten Fläche fest gemacht werden. Viele Gemeinden stellen heute bereits das Ableiten von Niederschlagswasser gesondert vom Trinkwasserverbrauch in Rechnung.


----------



## mitch (22. März 2016)

mal ne Frage zwischendurch: was macht der Gerätehausboden


----------



## lollo (23. März 2016)

andreas w. schrieb:


> Hab ich gelesen und bei deiner Version hier läuft das Wasser doch wieder in den Kanal


Hallo Andreas,


lollo schrieb:


> Aber es gibt ja Möglichkeiten dieses zu umgehen.


das war meine Antwort, von einem Einleiten in einen Kanal hab ich nichts geschrieben. Aber egal, letztendlich muß sich Amselmeister entscheiden wie er es macht.



Tottoabs schrieb:


> Viele Gemeinden stellen heute bereits das Ableiten von Niederschlagswasser gesondert vom Trinkwasserverbrauch in Rechnung.


so wird es bei uns schon immer abgerechnet.



mitch schrieb:


> was macht der Gerätehausboden


ist bestimmt noch in Planung.


----------



## amselmeister (23. März 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> mal ne Frage zwischendurch: was macht der Gerätehausboden



Bitte leute, ich habe euch doch gesagt, gemacht wird das erst im Sommer (frühestens)
In diesem Thread haben wir daher noch genug Zeit um über tips und Tricks zu reden.
Das meißte wurde gesagt, danke an dieser Stelle. Falls einem aber doch noch was einfällt was ich beachten sollte, immer her damit


----------



## andreas w. (23. März 2016)

Moinsen, was mir hier immer wieder gefällt, man kann immer noch dazu lernen. Das mit der versiegelten Fläche und wie´s regional gehandhabt wird, wusste ich nicht. Auch so gute und sinnvolle Fragen wie die von Mitch bringen mich immer wieder mindestens zum grinsen.

Rundum danke für den gelungenen Tagesanfang - ich find euch klasse.


----------



## amselmeister (23. März 2016)

andreas w. schrieb:


> Auch so gute und sinnvolle Fragen wie die von Mitch bringen mich immer wieder mindestens zum grinsen.



dafür war der Thread aber nicht gedacht


----------



## amselmeister (23. März 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> übrigens es gibt auch ein Forum für solche Bauprojekte: http://www.bauexpertenforum.de/



Das Forum ist Müll, da gibt es keine hilfe !!!


----------



## mitch (23. März 2016)

amselmeister schrieb:


> dafür war der Thread aber nicht gedacht


um was geht es denn in diesem Thread:  

Gerätehausboden oder Abwassergebühren/Luftaufnahmen/Dachentwässerung ​


amselmeister schrieb:


> Das Forum ist Müll, da gibt es keine hilfe !!!


lesen / informieren hilft aber auch manchmal bei der Problemlösung


----------



## amselmeister (23. März 2016)

worum es geht? Ließt du meine Beiträge nicht? Es geht um den Boden und wie man das am besten und einfachsten verlegt sodass es für einfach ansprüche reicht.
Mit dem Entwässerungskram da bin ich nicht mit angefangen und ich sagte ja auch das ich mir da nun keine gedanken drum mache damit der Thread nicht noch unübersichtlicher wird


----------



## mitch (23. März 2016)

Ich hab meine Vorschläge zum Gerätehausboden gemacht - ist schon ein paar Beiträge zurück 



amselmeister schrieb:


> Ließt du meine Beiträge nicht?


 die kenne ich schon ...


----------



## amselmeister (23. März 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> Ich hab meine Vorschläge zum Gerätehausboden gemach



ich weiß habe ich auch dankend zur kenntniss genommen und werde die auch so umsetzen. Nur muss ich mir von all euren Tips einen Eigenen mittelweg suchen. 
Aber ist OK


----------



## trampelkraut (23. März 2016)

Glückwunsch zum 100. Beitrag


----------



## ThorstenC (23. März 2016)

Kleine Ausschreibung bei myhammer:
-Erstellen einer Pflasterfläche inkl. Aushub, Erdreich entsorgen, Kantensteine setzen, Recycling, Splitt, Terrassenplatten in den Maßen 3 x 3 m.


----------



## amselmeister (23. März 2016)

wander-falke schrieb:


> Also ich würde jetzt mal zu einem Architekten, Statiker gehen, und einen Plan erstellen lassen.



das war aber Ironisch gemeint oder?



trampelkraut schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zum 100. Beitrag



danke , auf die nächsten 100 



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Kleine Ausschreibung bei myhammer:



nein ,mir ging es doch darum sowas auch mal selbst zu machen. Sonst lern ich das ja nie


----------



## andreas w. (23. März 2016)

Kleiner Tipp am Rande: MyHammer ist nicht von ungefähr der billigste Anbieter. Habe jetzt schon ein paar Baustellen von Leuten aus dieser Kategorie gesehen - wer es trotzdem will, bitte aber dann nachher nicht beschwere, ich kann nur davor warnen. Selbst schuld, wenn´s dann schlecht wird, Arbeit kostet eben Geld und für den Krampf der da manchmal abgeliefert wird, kann´s fast jeder günstiger selbst machen. Das System ist eine Milchmädchenrechnung die eigentlich nicht aufgehen kann.

Ich selbst kann Menschen nur unterstützen, die selbst mit anpacken. Bin im Handwerk selbstständig und trotzdem ein Fan, wenn der Kunde sich selbst mit einbringt. Es bleibt immer noch genug zu tun und meiner Meinung nach ist mit meiner Version allen Parteien geholfen.

Jeder hat seine Meinung - auch dazu, ich rede aus (meiner) Erfahrung von über 20Jahren aktives Handwerk bei Endkunden.

In diesem Sinne, Gruß Andreas


----------



## amselmeister (23. März 2016)

Da bist du glaube ich aber einer unter wenigen. Die meißten wollen glaube ich nur verdienen und somit auch alles selbst machen , also das der kunde nix macht


----------



## lollo (24. März 2016)

amselmeister schrieb:


> Mit dem Entwässerungskram da bin ich nicht mit angefangen und ich sagte ja auch das ich mir da nun keine gedanken drum mache


Hallo,
du solltest aber froh sein, dass du darauf hin gewiesen wurdest, denn ein Problem kannst nur du bekommen, und kein anderer. Siehe hier

Zu deiner Eingangsfrage hast du genug Beispiele bekommen, brauchst für dich nur eins davon aussuchen, mehr gibt es eigentlich schon gar nicht mehr.

Hast du eigentlich den ersten Schritt schon getan und deine Nachbarn über dein Vorhaben informiert? Was nützt dir das Aufstellen zweier genehmigungsfreien
Metallhütten, wenn anschließend kein Nachbar mehr mit dir spricht. Ich möchte da nicht auf eine 6 m lange Blechwand schauen wollen, habe da schon Pferde vor der
Apotheke  gesehen.


----------



## amselmeister (24. März 2016)

Keine Angst, da steht jetzt schon eine holzhütte und das ist am Ende des Grundstücks zur Straße. Keine Nachbarn.

Ja ich bin dankebar für den hinweis mit dem Wasser, aber was soll ich da nun tun? 
Schlafende hunde wecken und nochmal zum amt hin?


----------



## lollo (24. März 2016)

Hallo,

lasse es im Garten versickern, vorher in eine Regentonne mit Überlauf, dann hast du immer Giesswasser, und kannst nebenbei in der Tonne noch Wasserflöhe für die Fische züchten.


----------



## amselmeister (24. März 2016)

Nein das geht nicht, weil ich habe schon zu viele Regentonnen für Gießwasser und versickern geht nicht weil dadurch wird der Boden ja noch weicher dort.

In dem Graben da hinter der hütte enden ja auch von den ganzen Grundstücken in unserer Straße die Regenrinnenanschlüsse von Dächern usw 
Von daher sehe ich da kein Problem


----------



## andreas w. (24. März 2016)

amselmeister schrieb:


> Da bist du glaube ich aber einer unter wenigen. Die meißten wollen glaube ich nur verdienen und somit auch alles selbst machen , also das der kunde nix macht



Hi, das mit dem "alle wollen Verdienen" kann schon sein, ich brauch´s nicht sooo dringend und kann somit Kunden begeistern. Logisch muß ich auch Geld verdienen, aber auf meinem Weg wir die Arbeit nicht weniger - nur geteilt und zufriedenen Kunden fällt immer noch was ein, womit sie mich "begeistern" können. Funktioniert ganz sicher.

Zu deinem letzten Beitrag: Was passiert denn, wenn du eine "Sickergrube" für das Wasser baust? Einfach ein großes Fass oder ein Industrie-m³-Behälter unten aufschneiden und vergraben. Gefüllt mit ganz groben Split/Kies hast du eine Möglichkeit das Regenwasser punktgenau versickern zu lassen, ohne daß der halbe Garten geflutet wird. Was meinst du zu dem Vorschlag?

Schöne Ostern, Andreas.


----------



## amselmeister (24. März 2016)

andreas w. schrieb:


> Was meinst du zu dem Vorschlag?



ansich gut wenn man keine Möglichkeit hat. Aber ich habe 1 Meter hinter dem gepanten Haus einen großen Graben der in einem Kanal endet. Also wozu kosten und mühen scheuen?

Ich hätte da noch eine frage. Normalerweise kann man diese ja schnell abhandeln.
Das gute haus braucht ja auch ein Fundament. Um welches Haus mit Bodenrahmen es sich Handelt hatte ich glaube ich gesagt oder?
Ich dachte mir das ja so zu machen, so wird es teils auch vom Herstller Empfohlen.

Jede Seite ist ja 3 meter lang. Ich dachte da an 8 Punktfundamente pro Haus. Also 4 in den ecken und dazwischen jeweils.
So und für die länge zwischen den PF wollte ich den Bodenrahmen ja auf die Gehwegplatten stellen, das hatte ich ja schon erwähnt.

Bis hierhin alles OK?
Also das PF sollte ja 30x30cm sein und halt 50-80cm tief. Sollte man ja einen Bewehrungskäfig mit einbauen? Und Dübel wollte ich diese Metall Schwerlastdübel nehmen (Fischer) . Hatte ich bei meinem Gewächshaus auch schon so gemacht.

Nun weiß ich immer noch nicht ob ich den Beton direkt in die Erde "gießen " soll oder nicht. Bei den Bauexperten steht überall das macht man so wenn der Boden fest genug ist. hier meinte ja auch jemand, das der Boden nachgibt. also eine Schalung??
Oder diese Schalungssteine aus Beton 30x30x20 . 2 Stück übereinander und dann vollgießen.

Was meint ihr?

PS: Wünsche auch schon mal schöne feiertage. Bin leider heute Krank geworden, Erkältung. (mist)


----------



## wander-falke (13. Apr. 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> mal ne Frage zwischendurch: was macht der Gerätehausboden


und ? 

.....fertig ?


----------



## amselmeister (13. Apr. 2016)

War das nun ernst gemeint?

Ich sagte ja schon am Anfang mal irgendwann, ich will mich VORHER schlau machen weil ich das erst im Sommer oder Ende Sommer machen kann
Werde aber berichten


----------



## trampelkraut (8. Mai 2016)

So könnte es aussehen.


----------



## koile (8. Mai 2016)

Das sollte aber erst ,
mit dem Architekten, dem Statiker, SPD,CDU,der Kirche der Frauenhilfe, dem roten Kreuz usw,abgesprochenen werden.


----------



## amselmeister (8. Mai 2016)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> So könnte es aussehen



Das gefällt mir 

Und du hast das da auch so gemacht wie wir sagen, die Seiten eingefasst dann Bisschen Schotter , dann Brechnsand etc , abgezogen und verlegt.
Weil ich meine da gelben Sand zu sehen


----------



## trampelkraut (8. Mai 2016)

Ja, an den Seiten Kantensteine 100 x 25 x 5 cm einbetoniert, mit Splitt ( Körnung 8 mm )  abgezogen, und Betonplatten 30 x 30 x 3 cm mit dem Gummihammer leicht angeschlagen.
Den gelben Sand habe ich nur in die Fugen gekehrt.


----------



## mitch (8. Mai 2016)

Hallo Roland,

warum ist beim Letzten Bild der Pfosten soweit rechts, oder ist das so gewollt.


----------



## trampelkraut (8. Mai 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> Hallo Roland,
> 
> warum ist beim Letzten Bild der Pfosten soweit rechts, oder ist das so gewollt.



Gute Frage! 

Die Pfosten waren halt zuerst da, und die Platten waren eigentlich bis vor einer Woche nicht geplant. Aber wenn meine Frau sagt da kommen Platte hin, dann mach ich halt zeitnah Platten hin. Man will ja keinen Streit. Die Platten haben halt mal 3o x 30 cm und so wie es ausgeht, gehts halt aus.


----------



## amselmeister (2. Aug. 2016)

ich muss nochmal mit einer kleinigkeit stören.

Nächste Woche geht es ja nun los den Boden zu machen und ich kaufe schon mal alles ein.
Das abziehen des Brechsandes das erfolgt ja mit 2 Rohren oder Stangen und dann mit dem Richtscheid abziehen.
Der Baumarkt hatte nun so keine so langen und erschwindlichen Metall Rohre bzw 4 kant.

Kann ich auch Isolierrohre nehmen aus Kunststoff. ?Ich nehme an das sind die, wo man Kabel drin verlegt für UP oder AP


----------



## trampelkraut (2. Aug. 2016)

Die  Rohre sollten stabil sein und sich nicht verbiegen können. Was du meinst ist PG-Rohr zur Kabelverlegung das ist ungeeignet. Am besten eignet sich ein 3/4" Stahlrohr, das bekommst du bei jedem Heizungsbauer.


----------



## teichinteressent (2. Aug. 2016)

Etwas Rundes zum Abziehen geht nicht. Das wirkt wie ein Keil und das Rohr geht nach oben. Auch wird der Sand nicht mitgeschoben.

Ich nehme dann eine Dachlatte, 60x40. Die hat ein gutes Eigengewicht.
Das sie gerade ist, schaust du dir schon im Baumarkt an. Möglichst keine Äste.

Achso, wenn deine Fläche zu breit, kannst du auch drei oder vier Rohre in den Kies legen. Dann reicht nämlich das 2m-Richtscheit oder die Wasserwaage.


----------



## trampelkraut (2. Aug. 2016)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Etwas Rundes zum Abziehen geht nicht. Das wirkt wie ein Keil und das Rohr geht nach oben. Auch wird der Sand nicht mitgeschoben.
> 
> Ich nehme dann eine Dachlatte, 60x40. Die hat ein gutes Eigengewicht.
> Das sie gerade ist, schaust du dir schon im Baumarkt an. Möglichst keine Äste.
> ...



Die Rohre sollen ja auch nicht zum Abziehen sein, dafür nimmt er ein Richtscheit.


----------



## teichinteressent (2. Aug. 2016)

Ein bischen falsch verstanden.
Sind die Rohre zu kurz, legst du mehrere in Reihe ein. Ist die Abziehlatte zu kurz, legst du mehrere Rohre parallel.
Das Ausrichten dauert etwas länger, der Rest geht aber genau so gut.


----------



## amselmeister (2. Aug. 2016)

Also Kunststoff geht nicht? Schade? 
Dann muss ich mal fragen.


----------



## amselmeister (3. Aug. 2016)

war heute mal unterwegs. Im Baumarkt hatten die Alu Rohr. Das war aber nur 16mm, ich nehme an aussen. Das war recht klein. Sowas bring tmir auch nucht viel oder?

Das kostete 5€ der Meter. Oder stahl Rohr. Das war bissel günstiger. brauche ja aber auch ein wenig mehr.

War noch beim heizungsmann aber der hatte auch nichts da ausser Kupferrohr in dünn.


----------



## RKurzhals (4. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Andre,
nimm am besten drei 2m lange Bretter (die dürfen sägerau sein, 8*2 cm² Breite mal Dicke reichen). Schneide zwei davon auf 1,54 m zu. Nimm das dritte Brett, um diese zu verschrauben. So erhältst Du ein Brett, was 3,08 m breit ist. Nun kannst Du links und rechts je 4 cm breit einen Einschnitt machen, der etwa 1 cm kürzer als die Pflasterhöhe ist. Damit ziehst Du den Splitt ab. Das wäre mein Vorschlag für einen exakt 3 m breiten Fußboden.
Wenn Du die Steine verlegt hast, kannst Du die Bretter verheizen (z. B. abends beim Bier mit dem Nachbarn, der Dir beim Verlegen geholfen hat).


----------



## amselmeister (4. Aug. 2016)

das wäre natürlich auch noch eine Möglichkeit Holz zu verwenden ,aber die sind ja alle wieso wirklich gerade und ich dachte darum geht es beim Abziehen ich glaube nicht dass ich hier bei uns im Markt solche finde die wirklich 100% gerade sind also nicht durchhängen

Aber ich werde mal schauen was sich machen lässt

beziehungsweise bei mehrmaligem durchlesen glaube ich das auch du nicht genau verstanden hast was ich meine mich irritiert nämlich die drei Meter breite in deinem Satz. Ich meine ja die Rohre die in den Split kommen die als Waage dienen und nicht das Teil zum abziehen ! zum abziehen habe ich eine 2 Meter 50 Lange Alulatte


----------



## mitch (4. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Andre,
schau mal ob dir das weiterhilft:

https://www.google.de/search?q=spli...2&ved=0ahUKEwjJ7u2Kj6fOAhVK2SwKHVhPB0sQsAQIGw






_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lDGByCmGB44_


----------



## amselmeister (4. Aug. 2016)

hatte ich damals schon mal gesehen, sehr hilfreich, danke.
gute Tips dabei.

Ich frage mich nur wie das mit Kanthölzern gehen soll anstatt den Rohren?


----------



## mitch (4. Aug. 2016)

amselmeister schrieb:


> Ich frage mich nur wie das mit Kanthölzern gehen soll anstatt den Rohren?


auch ned anders, kanthözer im kies eindrücken & ausrichten, dann mit der Alu Latte abziehen


----------



## amselmeister (4. Aug. 2016)

Da muss man aber wie gesagt schon sehr gerade und glatte Hölzer haben.
habe noch bei Heizungsbaunern angerufen , die schauen mal, sonst gehe ich hin und hole si kantthölzer für den innenbereich.

Auf fast allen fotos und Viedeos sieht man es meißt immer mit Rohren, scheint besser zu gehen oder?

Gruß


----------



## troll20 (4. Aug. 2016)

Kannst ja auch noch ein paarlange Wasserwagen besorgen oder Richtscheide oder oder, wie wäre es einfach die Kanthölzer/ Bretter nochmal gerade nach zu schneiden/ schneiden lassen


----------



## trampelkraut (4. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Andre,

niemand ist perfekt! Aber du steckst hier deine Energie in nicht enden wollende Diskussionen um eigentlich nichts. Es ist doch egal ob du Rohre, Kanthölzer,  Winkelstahl oder meinetwegen auch Bohnenstangen nimmst. Hauptsache sie sind gerade. Im video von @mitch ist doch wunderbar zu sehen wie es geht.

Verstehe es bitte nicht falsch, ich meine es nicht böse oder ironisch.


----------



## teichinteressent (4. Aug. 2016)

Gibt es bei euch im Baumarkt keine geraden Dachlatten? Du kannst jede einzelne ansehen.
Ansonsten kommst du mal zu unserem Hornbach! Da gibt es welche.

Geht das wirklich schon die ganzen 14 Seiten darum?


----------



## amselmeister (4. Aug. 2016)

Nein, das thema ist ja schon alt, da ging es um das gesammte Verlegen von Platten. 
Ich habe das nur genommen um keinen neuen Thread aufzumachen.

Ja , habe es auch gerade gemerkt dass das wieder zuviel wird.
Ich versuche das nur immer vorher bestmöglich mich schlau zu machen und lieber einmal mehr was nachzufragen als wenn ich später blöd da stehe oder unnötig Geld ausgeben muss.

Ich versuche mal was zu bekommen morgen.


----------



## troll20 (4. Aug. 2016)

Manchmal muss man auch einfach nur machen und die Ideen kommen einem beim arbeiten  .


----------



## amselmeister (4. Aug. 2016)

Das stimmt. Habe ich auch schon gemerkt. Bin halt bei diesen Bau sachen oder bei Auto Reparatur sachen sehr vorsichtig bzw. anfangs etwas unbeholfen. 
Mischmaschine habe ich heute auch schon mal geholt. Erst mal müssen ja die Fundamente gemacht werden


----------



## Tottoabs (4. Aug. 2016)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Hallo Andre,
> 
> niemand ist perfekt! Aber du steckst hier deine Energie in nicht enden wollende Diskussionen um eigentlich nichts. Es ist doch egal ob du Rohre, Kanthölzer, Winkelstahl oder meinetwegen auch Bohnenstangen nimmst.




Das geht hier um eine Gartenhütte 3 x 3 m, lest mal den ersten Beitrag. Das kann man mit einer Wasserwaage von Hand ohne irgend welche besondere Unterstützung abziehen. Notfalls macht man sich einen Strich an die Wand.


----------



## mitch (4. Aug. 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Das geht hier um eine Gartenhütte 3 x 3 m


die aber nicht jedes jahr neu aufgebaut wird, nicht jeder hier kann das mal so nebenbei machen.

warten wir einfach mal das Richtfest ab  der Andre wird das schon richtig machen das es passt


----------



## RKurzhals (5. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Mitch,
davon gehe ich aus. Es war mir gar nicht klar, dass man für gut 10 m² Pflasterfläche Rohre zur Führung eines Abziehers verbuddeln muß. Ich halte das für den angedachten Zweck als unnötige Verschwendung. Ich würde wie oben beschrieben, oder mit einem Richtscheit (und seitlicher Höhenmarkierung) abziehen. Bei einer Gartenhütte geht sogar (Pflaster-)Sand (0-8 mm oder 0-3 mm) als Unterbau, weil einfacher zu bearbeiten. Ohne Regen und Ameisen geht das nämlich auch.
Ich kenne das, dass man dank Internet gerne einem nicht geläufige Dinge gerne möglichst gut machen will, und dabei das Gefühl verliert, worauf es eigentlich ankommt. Entscheidend ist der Untergrund (unterhalb des Splitts bzw. Sands), der nicht nachgeben darf, und die Umrandung der Pflasterfläche, die perfekt in Waage gebracht werden muß (mit Betonschulter nach außen, und senkrechter Kante innen, ohne Überstand). Eine erhebliche Erleichterung der Arbeit besteht darin, die Maße der Pflasterfläche exakt auf Steinlänge (möglicherweise + ½Stein) abzustimmen, diese perfekt rechtwinklig anzulegen, und auf ganze Steinbreite in der Breite anzulegen. Dann muss man nur sehr wenige Steine zuschneiden (oder kann halbe kaufen). Beim Verlegen hat man dann genug aufzupassen, die Verlegemaße auch zu kontrollieren und einzuhalten. 
Wenn man die Fläche ohne solche Betrachtung anlegt, kann man auch pflastern - man hat nur etwas mehr Arbeit.


----------



## amselmeister (5. Aug. 2016)

Ja das einzigste mal wo ich sowas gemacht habe , habe ich das nach Auge und nur mit Sand gemacht. Das ist alles krum und schief. Darum will ich das diesmal abziehen und mit Brechsand machen. Wenn man es nicht kann (so wie ich) muss man sich halt hilfsmittel machen oder mir sachen Arbeiten , die eigentlich für große komplizierte Flächen sind


----------



## laolamia (5. Aug. 2016)

ja genau...und dfuer hast du nun gefuehlte 100 antworten 
es ist echt kein zauberwerk und wenn du 3mm unterschied hast merkst du das spaeter auch nicht


----------



## ThorstenC (5. Aug. 2016)

Frage doch einfach im Baumarkt nach dem speziellen  Nivellierkies.
Macht sich von selber gerade. 
Platten rauf und fertig.


----------



## mitch (5. Aug. 2016)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> speziellen Nivellierkies.


hast mal einen Link zu dem Wunderkies


----------



## teichinteressent (5. Aug. 2016)

> Frage doch einfach im Baumarkt nach dem speziellen  Nivellierkies.
> Macht sich von selber gerade.


Der Scherz ist gut. Werde ich mal bei Kollegen ausprobieren.


----------



## Tottoabs (5. Aug. 2016)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Der Scherz ist gut. Werde ich mal bei Kollegen ausprobieren.


Unsere Helden vom Einkauf würden da richtig in Schwung kommen.
Ach nicht hundert Beiträge sondern #148


----------



## wander-falke (5. Aug. 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Ach nicht hundert Beiträge sondern #148


Schaffen wir noch die 200 bevor es fertig ist ?


----------



## fiseloer (5. Aug. 2016)

Da ist noch viel Luft nach oben.☺


----------



## Lion (6. Aug. 2016)

hallo,
es gibt sehr schöne 3-D Programme für PC und ich würde so
ein Projekt zuerst mal mit so einem Programm planen, alles andere 
macht keinen Sinn.
Ist nur ein Vorschlag.
 VG. Léon


----------



## teichinteressent (6. Aug. 2016)

> ... , alles andere macht keinen Sinn.


Doch!
Und damit meine ich die vielen, vielen Tips!


----------



## amselmeister (8. Aug. 2016)

Habe mir nun Holzstangen geholt. Runde, 2cm Durchmesser . Das sollte klappen.


----------



## andreas w. (8. Aug. 2016)

Mahlzeit und ein breites Lächeln in die Runde ,

habe mir jetzt mit Begeisterung einen großen Teil der Beiträge durchgelesen und - bitte um Entschuldigung - mein Grinsen im Gesicht ist im Verlauf "unmerklich" breiter geworden.

Grundsatzthema waren die "Abziehlehren" (Rundstangen, 4/4 bis 6/4 zoll) auf denen der Kies, Split, Sand oder was auch immer vor´m Pflastern abgezogen wird. Begeisternd war dann das Ergebnis mit den Holzstangen mit 2cm Durchmesser. Solange es wirklich funktioniert ..... Die anfangs genannten zölligen Wasser-Rohre vom Sanitär (oder auch vom Pflasterer geliehen) waren das was ich aus der Praxis auch kenne, selbst Pflasterfirmen arbeiten mit dem System, aber es gibt anscheinend auch Alternativen. Holzstöcke in dem Format halte ich für ungelegen weil die sich durch die Feuchtigkeit vom Unterbau verziehen, aber wer´s anders drauf hat ... - .

Knaller am Rande fand ich auch den selbst nivellierenden Kies like Hat was von Perpetuum-Mobile (oder wie man´s sonst schreibt) und kann vom physikalischen eigentlich nicht funktionieren, aber auch in dem Punkt bin ich lernfähig - wenn´s das gibt.
Ich kenne selbst nivellierende zementäre Ausgleichsmasse - funzt aber nur in Verbindung mit Wasser - was wir hier aber nicht haben und nicht brauchen. Ansonsten kenne ich dazu nichts passendes. Egal, ich lerne wieder .

Lieber Amselmeister Andre, ich wünsche dir auf jeden Fall ein gutes Händchen bei der Arbeit und daß alles zumindest halbwegs so wird wie du es am Schluß haben möchtest. Sollten noch Fragen im Verlaufe auftauchen (und das wird wahrscheinlich der Fall sein ), frag einfach hier nach und nimm dir aus allen die für dich beste Antwort zur Lösung deiner Probleme. Mache ich und viele andere auch so, verbessern kann man nachher fast alles..

Viel Spaß und auch viel erfolg, Andreas.


----------



## Küstensegler (8. Aug. 2016)

Hi Andre,

das wird schon was.
Und wenn nicht, an der hektischen Umsetzung hat es nicht gelegen, 

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## amselmeister (8. Aug. 2016)

Ja mit den Holzstangen war so eine Idee. weil 20mm ist ja schon ein wenig. 1" ist auch nicht viel mehr. 
Das Problem war mal wieder der Preis. Hier ein bisschen da ein bisschen, und so Metallrohr kostet. Vorallem brauche ich das hinterher warscheinlich nicht mal mehr. 
Das Holz kann man immer noch mal für was gebrauchen. 
Vor allem das wir ja an einem Tag Verlegt, das liegt ja nicht Tage lang im Wasser sodass sich da was verzieht. 

Kann mich natürlich auch täuschen


----------



## Tottoabs (8. Aug. 2016)

amselmeister schrieb:


> Ja mit den Holzstangen war so eine Idee. weil 20mm ist ja schon ein wenig. 1" ist auch nicht viel mehr.


Kauf die dann Besenstiele. für die 2 Stunden abziehen bleiben die in Form und später kannst du die aufstielen und den Sand mit dem Besen in die Fugen des Pflasters fegen.


----------



## DbSam (9. Aug. 2016)

andreas w. schrieb:


> Knaller am Rande fand ich auch den selbst nivellierenden Kies


Naja, der Knaller ist das nun nicht unbedingt. Den kannst Du nur für Gartenhäuschen oder ähnliches Zeugs nutzen.
Ich habe den blödsinnigerweise bei meiner Terrasse verwendet und nun läuft das Regenwasser nicht richtig ab. 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## blackbird (9. Aug. 2016)

Hi Carsten, 
ich gehe davon aus, dass Du den einfach nicht fachgerecht verarbeitet hast! 
Das liegt nicht immer am Material... 
Grüße 
Tim


----------



## DbSam (9. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Tim,


blackbird schrieb:


> ich gehe davon aus, dass Du den einfach nicht fachgerecht verarbeitet hast!


Wie kommst Du denn auf das schmale Brett?
Ich habe das Kiesbett mit einem Gefälle von 2% über die zweizölligen Rohre fein abgezogen, geht auch richtig prima. 
Aber kaum dreht man den Rücken um die erste Platte zu holen, schon war das Gelumpe wieder in Waage. 
Nee, das ist Dreckzeugs. So kann man nicht arbeiten.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## ThorstenC (9. Aug. 2016)

Du hattest den falschen Kies.......
Die Rede war von selbstnivellierend.
Leider stellt sich dabei kein Gefälle ein, sich sondern nur eine ebene Fläche.
Einfach im Baufachmarkt fragen.

Gefällekies ist was anderes und immer in 2% Gefälleabstufungen erhältlich.


----------



## Lion (9. Aug. 2016)

hallo Leute,
ich frage mich, 
-muss ein Boden in einem Gartenhaus gerade sein oder
sollte er ein leichtes Gefälle haben, so dass bei evtl. Wassereindringen
dieses problemlos abläuft?
- sollte ein Boden nicht an den Aussenwänden vom Gartenhaus eine S-Form haben,
so dass hier gar kein Wasser eindringen kann?
  VG. Léon


----------



## amselmeister (9. Aug. 2016)

Nein also das kenne ich nur vom Aussenbereich , das Wasser kann ja nach "unten" 
wir machen ja da nur Unkrautvließ hin, da kann ja nur Not Wasser durch


----------



## troll20 (9. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Carsten @DbSam 
dafür wäre dann Drainmatte und oder Drainmörtel die bessere Wahl gewesen, sofern die Aufbauhöhe das her gibt. Und auch nur wenn der Unterbau Drainigefähig ist bzw ein Gefälle und eine Abdichtung aufweist.


----------



## DbSam (9. Aug. 2016)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Gefällekies ist was anderes und immer in 2% Gefälleabstufungen erhältlich.





troll20 schrieb:


> dafür wäre dann Drainmatte und oder Drainmörtel die bessere Wahl gewesen, sofern die Aufbauhöhe das her gibt. Und auch nur wenn der Unterbau Drainigefähig ist bzw ein Gefälle und eine Abdichtung aufweist.


Leute, Eure Aussagen verwirren mich etwas...

Zweiprozentigen selbstnivellierenden Gefällekies kenne ich natürlich, hatte der Baumarkt auch vorrätig (sogar vierprozentigen). Leider nur in Richtung Südost, ich benötigte aber unbedingt die Ausrichtung Südwest.
Also hatte ich als Unterbau extra den 4er Drainfrostschutz mit den speziellen PVC-Verbundklammern für erhöhte Steifigkeit gewählt und vorschriftsmäßig der DIN 314b entsprechend eingebracht und abgerüttelt. Deshalb bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass der selbstnivellierende Kies und die PVC-Verbundklammern eine Einheit bilden und ich auf die Matten und den teuren Drainmörtel verzichten kann. Irgendwie hat das aber nicht funktioniert und der doofe Kies war ruckzuck immer in Waage. Vielleicht war ich auch zu langsam...

Den Drainmörtel aus dem Baumarkt habe ich nicht genommen, denn einige Säcke waren aufgerissen und mindestens die Hälfte der speziellen Mikroporen lagen vertrocknet daneben.
Ich habe dann normalen Fugenmörtel mit kleinen Styroporkugeln richtig cremig angerührt, in die Fuge gebracht und die Styroporkugeln später mit Aceton aufgelöst. Zehnmal besser als die ollen Mikroporen, denn da läuft auch Starkregen durch.

Aber irgendwie funktioniert das alles nicht ordentlich...
Vielleicht haben auch die Verbundklammern die Poren zugesetzt, oder die 250 µm Unkrautfolie unter dem Frostschutz ist etwas zu fein ... - Keine Ahnung. 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Christine (9. Aug. 2016)

<OT-Modus an>


DbSam schrieb:


> Zweiprozentigen selbstnivellierenden Gefällekies kenne ich natürlich, hatte der Baumarkt auch vorrätig (sogar vierprozentigen). Leider nur in Richtung Südost, ich benötigte aber unbedingt die Ausrichtung Südwest.


Ich hätte noch ne Tüte Nordost....ist das jetzt endlich die Satire, auf die ich seit Seite 10 warte?
Bei einem 17-Seiten Thread haben andere ganze Teichlandschaften inklusive Selbstbaufilter fertig.
<OT-Modus aus)

Nix für ungut, Amselmeister


----------



## DbSam (9. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Christine,


Christine schrieb:


> Ich hätte noch ne Tüte Nordost....ist das jetzt endlich die Satire, auf die ich seit Seite 10 warte?


Na prima, ich sitze auf meiner 'Pfützenterrasse' mit den Füßen fast knöcheltief im Wasser und Du machst Dich auch noch über mich lustig.  
Und wenn ich Nordost mit Südost mische, dann habe ich bestenfalls Ost wenn ich in einem Verhältnis von 50:50 mische.
Ich brauchte aber Südwest.

Nordost hätte ich nur mit dem Polarisationswandler von MEM zu Südwest mischen können, das wäre mir dann aber doch viel zu teuer gewesen. 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## troll20 (9. Aug. 2016)

DbSam schrieb:


> Na prima, ich sitze auf meiner 'Pfützenterrasse' mit den Füßen fast knöcheltief im Wasser


Genau deswegen, die Aussage nochmal janz janz deutlich verschwommen durch die Blume mach neu aber richtig und lass dich von Andre beraten, der hat jetzt alle Möglichkeiten durchgespielt und kann dir bestimmt auch ein gutes Angebot unterbreiten 
Zum Richtfest kommen wir dann, alle 17.665 Hobbygartenteichler auf ein oder zwei


----------



## Lion (9. Aug. 2016)

Bei einem 17-Seiten Thread haben andere ganze Teichlandschaften inklusive Selbstbaufilter fertig.
<OT-Modus aus)
[/QUOTE]
hallo Christine,
ein Gartenhaus von 3 auf 3 herzurichten, bezw. das Fundament herzustellen
ist ja auch viel schwieriger als eine ganze Teichlandschaft mit Filter anzulegen oder?
  Léon


----------



## DbSam (9. Aug. 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Zum Richtfest kommen wir dann, alle 17.665 Hobbygartenteichler auf ein oder zwei


Nee, 17.665 HGTler geht nicht, meine Terrasse ist kein Schwerlastbau ...
Außerdem kommen doch bestimmt nicht alle:

manche User sind gesperrt
manche haben kein Auto oder bekommen keinen Babysitter
drei oder mehr Leutchens bauen gerade selber und haben kein Zeit

ein paar User sind im Urlaub oder ziehen um

viele haben sicher selbst verunglückte Konstruktionen zum Bestaunen zu Hause und müssen sich das Elend von anderen Leuten nicht antun
manche trinken kein Bier

und bestimmt scheint einigen an dem Tag auch einfach die Sonne viel zu hell

Aber 17,665 HGTler könnte die Terrasse jetzt schon aushalten, bzw. (er-)tragen. 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## andreas w. (9. Aug. 2016)

DbSam schrieb:


> Hallo Tim,
> 
> Wie kommst Du denn auf das schmale Brett?
> Ich habe das Kiesbett mit einem Gefälle von 2% über die zweizölligen Rohre fein abgezogen, geht auch richtig prima.
> ...


 He Carsten, dann hast du den schon genannten "selbstnivellierenden Kies" verarbeitet - looogisch daß das nicht funzt lol


----------



## trampelkraut (9. Aug. 2016)

Noch 28 Beiträge dann sind die 200 geschafft!


----------



## Andre 69 (9. Aug. 2016)

Noch 27 
Mehr jibbet nischte !


----------



## amselmeister (9. Aug. 2016)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Noch 28 Beiträge dann sind die 200 geschaff



was ist daran schlimm? Hier ist ja auch viel OT bzw wenn ich Fortschritte berichte


----------



## andreas w. (9. Aug. 2016)

25, Tendenz nicht aufzuhalten . Ihr seid die Besten - weltweit !!!


----------



## DbSam (9. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Andre,


amselmeister schrieb:


> wenn ich Fortschritte berichte


Ja, wie ist denn der aktuelle Stand?
Die Mischmaschine ist da und noch zwei Besenstiele - das weiß ich noch ... 
Gibt es sonst neue Nachrichten?

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Andre 69 (9. Aug. 2016)

andreas w. schrieb:


> Ihr seid die Besten - weltweit !!!


Nu habsch doch noch eeeen 
 Tja , *EKSBPÆRDEN  * halt !  
Wir schaffen DAS  !


----------



## amselmeister (10. Aug. 2016)

DbSam schrieb:


> Gibt es sonst neue Nachrichten?



Vom ersten Haus sind die PF und die (70KG) Bordsteine drin.
Das muss nun noch etwas fest werden und die Erde verteilt werden.,

Beim zweiten Haus ist die hälfte fertig.
Das Problem ist das blöde mistwetter. Genau diese Woche muss es ständig nur Regnen. Dann kann ich alle volle Stunde immer sachen wie den Zement oder die Maschine wieder abdecken und mich unterstellen. 

Wie ist das sowieso mit der trockenzeit vom Beton, wann kann man da weiter machen (ohne große Belastung) schon nach 2 Tagen?
Weil das ist ja alles recht Nass, vermindert das die trockenzeit?


----------



## DbSam (10. Aug. 2016)

amselmeister schrieb:


> Wie ist das sowieso mit der trockenzeit vom Beton, wann kann man da weiter machen (ohne große Belastung) schon nach 2 Tagen?
> Weil das ist ja alles recht Nass, vermindert das die trockenzeit?


Schau mal hier, da steht etwas über die Abbindezeit von Beton.
Feuchtes Wetter ist beim Abbinden eher ein Vorteil, siehe hier.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Lion (10. Aug. 2016)

hallo amselmeister,
hast Du nicht ein paar Fotos über den Fortschritt der Arbeiten?
 Léon


----------



## amselmeister (10. Aug. 2016)

Ich habe das bislag immer mit Folie immer abgedeckt, nachts und wenn ich nicht dabei bin. Wegen dem Regen.
Ich meine wenn das wasser drauf "steht" ist ja auch nicht gut.
sollte ich das ruig lassen? 

Achso das wusste ich gar nicht, dann ist das Nasse Feuchte Wetter also eher vorteilhaft und da bedarf dann keiner Nachbahandlung?

Ja Fotos folgen später


----------



## mitch (10. Aug. 2016)

amselmeister schrieb:


> Ich habe das bislag immer mit Folie immer abgedeckt


am 1. Tag ist das abdecken gut, ab dem 2. Tag nicht mehr nötig 

Beton ist nicht wasserscheu - also keinen Kopf machen wegen ein paar Tropfen H²O auf dem Beton.


----------



## DbSam (10. Aug. 2016)

amselmeister schrieb:


> Ich habe das bislag immer mit Folie immer abgedeckt, nachts und wenn ich nicht dabei bin. Wegen dem Regen.
> Ich meine wenn das wasser drauf "steht" ist ja auch nicht gut.


Wegen Regen muss man nur am ersten Tag abdecken, damit der Zement an der Oberfläche nicht ausgewaschen wird. Und das auch nur bei 'richtigem' Regen, bei einem kleinen Schauer oder Nieselregen muss man keine Angst haben.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## amselmeister (10. Aug. 2016)

Danke für den Tip.
Nun ist wieder ein dicker schauer, bin kurz rein geflüchtet. Aber habe die beiden Folien schon abgenommen.

Stehe gerade im Mail Kontakt mit dem Hersteller und weiß keinen rat. Da frage ich euch mal.

Laut Hersteller soll ich eine Dampfsperrfolie einbringen. Ich Zitiere mal
"
_Eine Dampfsperre gegen die aufsteigende Erdfeuchtigkeit muss eingezogen werden. Die Folie in der Stärke von 150 µm soll bitte nur unter der Hausfläche liegen, nicht im gesamten Fundament."_

Mein Händler meinte das wäre blödsinn und wenn man Wasser reinkommt oder von __ Wasserschlauch , Eimer etc kann das wasser ja gar nicht weg.
wir wollten nun gegen Ameisen und Unkraut dieses Unkrautvlies dort reinlegen unter die Splitt schicht.
Der Hersteller meinte aber das wäre für den zweck sinnlos und die Folie sollte rein weil.... ich zitiere

_Unkrautflies ist Feuchtigkeitsdurchlässig und somit völlig nutzlos für den Zweck als Dampfsperre.

Die Folie die als Dampfsperre dient, soll die aufsteigende Feuchtigkeit aus dem Erdreich abhalten, da Sie ansonsten viel zu viel Feuchtigkeit im Gerätehaus haben. Diese überhöhte Feuchtigkeit kann nicht mehr abtrocknen und es entstehen dicke Wassertropfen im Hausinneren.

Damit das Regenwasser nicht auf die Folie fällt und von der Folie aufgefangen wird, soll die Folie eben nur unterm Hauskorpus liegen und nicht größer sein als die Grundfläche des Europa.

_
ich wollte da nun gleich bei. Also was soll ich machen. Kann ich nicht auch eine normale PE Baufolie nehmen Typ 200. Die habe ich noch hier  und dann einfach reinlegen ohne die groß am Rand zu verkleben etc


----------



## amselmeister (10. Aug. 2016)

hier der stand


----------



## mitch (10. Aug. 2016)

amselmeister schrieb:


> Die Folie in der Stärke von 150 µm


+ der Split = viele kleine Löcher in der Folie  (wenn der Split recht scharfkantig ist)

ich würde gar nix unter den split machen - die ameisen kommen überall hinein und das bisschen Feutigkeit wird das "Europa" Haus ned gleich zum rosten bringen


----------



## amselmeister (10. Aug. 2016)

Ja stimmt auch wieder. Naja Brechsand nehme ich ja. Das ist ja nicht so schlimm oder?
Die gute Frau will mich gleich ja anrufen 

Nein ,rosten nicht. Aber das Argument das es mir dann ständig von der Decke tropft darauf habe ich auch keine lust.
Dafür baue ich ja kein Schuppen wenn die Sachen wieder Nass werden


----------



## DbSam (10. Aug. 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> + der Split = viele kleine Löcher in der Folie (wenn der Split recht scharfkantig ist)
> 
> ich würde gar nix unter den split machen



Naja, je nachdem wie feucht der Boden im Garten bei Andre ist und wie dicht die Hütte ist.
Der Hersteller rät das natürlich unbedingt an damit er auf der sicheren Seite ist.
Je nach Grundwasserstand und Jahreszeit könnte es schon mal zur Tropfsteinhöhle kommen, aber das kann ich von hier aus nicht einschätzen.
Wenn die Hütte wegrostet ist das nicht ganz so schlimm. Aber wenn meine Geräte in der Hütte 'vor sich hingammeln', dann würde ich mich ärgern.
Es gibt halt je nach Landstrich trockene und nasse Ecken im Garten ...
Bei manchen versickert das Regenwasser schnell, bei anderen nicht ...


Wenn Du generell einen feuchten Boden besitzt oder das Regenwasser immer das Häusel 'umspült' und Du der Meinung bist, dass eine Folie sinnvoll wäre:
Wenn die Baufolie nicht zu dünn ist, dann kannst Du die auch nehmen. Ansonsten halt eine dickere ...
Normale PE-Folien sind nicht ganz so dicht wie eine Dampfsperrfolie, das sollte aber in dem Gartenhäusel gar keine große Rolle spielen.
Beim Velegen darauf achten, dass Du keine 'Badewanne' baust, also leicht zu den Außenseiten abfallend (Du musst keinen 'Berg' bauen).

Zu der Bemerkung von Mitch mit den vielen kleinen Löchern in der Folie:
Ja, da hat er recht. Man sollte also noch eine Schicht Sand zwischen Folie und Kies bringen. Die muss nicht übermäßig dick sein, sondern muss die Zeit der Bauarbeiten überstehen (deshalb auch eine dicke wiederstandsfähige Folie nehmen). Danach passiert nichts mehr, da ist der Druck auf der Fläche.
Aber:
Dann wirst Du aber mit der derzeitigen Aufbauhöhe (nach Foto geschätzt) nicht hinkommen.



Gruß Carsten


PS:
Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn:
- Baufolie rein
- 2 cm Sand drauf
- dann Kies
- dann Deine Platten
- vorher Aufbauhöhe nachberechnen, zur Not die 2 cm noch 'ausheben'

Damit bist auf der sicheren Seite. und durch die Bordsteine am Rand auch ...


----------



## amselmeister (10. Aug. 2016)

Hi

hast vielleicht gelesen das ich Brechsand zum Verlegen nehme. Kein Splitt. Und ich mache diese Schicht nicht ganz so dick 4 cm ca. Dann schlißen die Platten oben ab.
Oder wäre es besser noch etwas Platz zu lassen, also das Gehwegplatten und Umrandung nicht auf einer höhe sind?

Aber ich glaube da muss evtl doch noch ein wenig raus. Die Platten sind 4. 
Am besten wären 10cm Platz nach oben. Nur wie messe ich das vollflächig? Mit der Schnur oder einfach die 2m Wasserwaage 

Puh, ja wie geht das Wasser da weg. Also da dort ja Bäume stehe saugen die das ja meißt recht gut weg und das Haus steht ja eh erhöht.


----------



## amselmeister (10. Aug. 2016)

DbSam schrieb:


> Beim Velegen darauf achten, dass Du keine 'Badewanne' baust, also leicht zu den Außenseiten abfallend (


Das geht ja wieder kaum, weil ich doch die jetztige Sandschicht schon so gut wie eben machen muss oder?


----------



## DbSam (10. Aug. 2016)

amselmeister schrieb:


> Das geht ja wieder kaum, weil ich doch die jetztige Sandschicht schon so gut wie eben machen muss oder?


Ich habe ja auch geschrieben: leicht abfallend, keinen 'Berg' bauen.
Wenn das nicht geht, dann halt ganz in Waage. - Aber eben keine generelle Badewanne.
Wenn mal ein Pfützel stehen bleibt, dann ist das kein Weltuntergang. 

Edit:
Da Du keinen Kies nimmst:
Unbedingt eben muss dann erst die Oberfläche des Brechsandes für Deine Platten werden.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## DbSam (10. Aug. 2016)

amselmeister schrieb:


> Oder wäre es besser noch etwas Platz zu lassen, also das Gehwegplatten und Umrandung nicht auf einer höhe sind?


Ich würde die auf eine Höhe bringen.
Ist aber auch egal


----------



## amselmeister (10. Aug. 2016)

besten dank

So teepause vorbei, weiter gehts. (bis zum nächsten Regen)


----------



## amselmeister (10. Aug. 2016)

Ich habe da mal wieder ein Problem

Ich will ja die Platten im Haus nun vorher machen bevor das Haus da ist, ich denke dann kann man besser arbeiten.
Aber wenn ich diese Folie ja nun reinlege und es Regnet die ganze Zeit habe ich ja soviel Wasser da drauf und am Rand, selbst wenn ich die Folie ja 10cm vor den  Rändern enden lasse


----------



## DbSam (10. Aug. 2016)

Deswegen halt ein kleines Hügelchen, ein ganz kleines.
Gerade so, dass kein Wasser auf der Folie stehen bleibt ...

Wie ich auf dem Foto gesehen habe, hast Du doch einen Stampfer...
Stampfe den Boden glatt, dann baust Du mit etwas Sand oder Erde ein bis zum Rand abfallendes kleines Minihügelchen. Dein Richtscheit muss nach jeder Seite ein wenig schaukeln. Bei der Größe reichen ein, zwei Zentimeter.
Dann Folie passend einlegen, Deinen Brechsand drauf und abziehen.
Fertig.

Wenn der Sand/die Platten nass sind/werden ist das kein Problem.
Das Wasser läuft vom Hügelchen herunter und Platten und Sand trocknen später im Häusel in kurzer Zeit.


Gruß Carsten

Edit:
Mach da keine Wissenschaft aus dem Hügelchen.
Nur so, dass keine große Pfütze stehen bleibt ...


----------



## amselmeister (10. Aug. 2016)

Habe ich nun so auch schon vorher gemacht, muss ja weiter gehen. Habe die Folie nun etwas kleiner gemacht


----------



## DbSam (10. Aug. 2016)

amselmeister schrieb:


> Habe die Folie nun etwas kleiner gemacht


Warum auch immer ... 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## amselmeister (10. Aug. 2016)

Habe ich gemacht , damit da das Wasser zur Not da noch weg kann. sind ja nur 8-10cm.


----------



## lollo (10. Aug. 2016)

amselmeister schrieb:


> Aber das Argument das es mir dann ständig von der Decke tropft darauf habe ich auch keine lust.


Hallo,
wenn du eine Blechhütte hast, wirst du aber damit leben müssen.
Es sei denn du ziehst eine Zwischendecke ein, denn kühle Nächte, und morgens dann die Sonne, lässt deine
Blechhütte zur Tropfsteinhöhle werden. (Kondenswasser)

Ich spreche aus Erfahrung, gelöst habe ich es mit einer Luftpolsterfolie, die ich als Zwischendecke
eingezogen habe.


----------



## mitch (10. Aug. 2016)

lollo schrieb:


> Kondenswasser


gibt es in "Europa" keine Belüftungslöcher z.B. an den Giebelseiten ?


----------



## teichinteressent (10. Aug. 2016)

Belüftungslöcher nutzen garnichts.
Selbst an einem offenen Carport mit Satteldach aus Wellplatten bildet sich an der Unterseite bei passender Luftfeuchtigkeit und Temperatur Kondenswasser.
Luftpolsterfolie, mmh. Da fällt das Wasser zwar nicht auf die Erde, liegt aber auf der Folie.

Meiner Meinung nach helfen nur isolierte Dachbleche. Oder man zieht eine Unterspannbahn ein, um unkontrolliertes Abtropfen zu vermeiden.


----------



## amselmeister (10. Aug. 2016)

echt ist das so heftig? Ich will es nicht hoffen, dass das bei Carports aber so sein soll habe ich auch gehört.
Aber da fragt man sich , warum bieten die das dann an überhaupt wenn das da regelrecht drin Regnen soll


----------



## Tottoabs (10. Aug. 2016)

amselmeister schrieb:


> Wie ist das sowieso mit der trockenzeit vom Beton, wann kann man da weiter machen (ohne große Belastung) schon nach 2 Tagen?


Ja.


----------



## lollo (11. Aug. 2016)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Luftpolsterfolie, mmh. Da fällt das Wasser zwar nicht auf die Erde, liegt aber auf der Folie.


Hallo,

nö, hat es nicht, bei mir gab es keine Kondensbildung mit der Folie, verdunstet wahrscheinlich sofort. Hatte diese aber stramm unters Dach gespannt.


----------



## amselmeister (11. Aug. 2016)

war das denn Flachdach? 
weil bei dem ist ja normales Satteldach und da habe ich eh nicht viel höhe leider.

Naja ich muss mal sehen ob das überhaupt so schlimm wird. 
Meine Eltern haben auch so einen Metallcontainer und keine Folie drunter und die haben anscheint kaum Tropfenbildung


----------



## Tottoabs (11. Aug. 2016)

Ähm, 206......nur mal so zwischendurch


----------



## blackbird (11. Aug. 2016)

PopCorn, Sessel, genießen...


----------



## wander-falke (12. Aug. 2016)

Kann man eigentlich einen thread komplett als "gefällt mir" markieren?

Der ist unterdessen Besser als manche Comedyserie.......


----------



## amselmeister (12. Aug. 2016)

Ich wollte auf sowas eigendlich gar nicht mehr Antworten aber ich muss einfach mal nachfragen:
Wie sind solche Kommentare gemeint? Will das nur richtig einordnen. 
Macht ihr euch nun über die Unwissenheit anderer Lustig, oder das Leute wie ich halt nicht alles immer so schnell umsetzen und verstehen wie andere oder ist das alles Ironisch gemeint?

So wie ZB das hier immer gesagt gestöhnt wird "Oh schon 100 Beiträge, oh schon 200 Beiträge"
Aber ihr das ja mit solchen Komentaren ja vorran treibt.

Also nicht falsch verstehen , will nicht meckern nur verstehen was ihr damit nun aussagen wollt?
Weil mit dem Thema ansich hat es ja nichts zu tun.

Und das ich hier nun noch weiter Poste und auch mal den Fortschritt Dokumentiere mache ich vorallem für andere User, denn ich als Suchender würde es auch immer gut finden wenn ein Threrd nicht so liegengelassen wird sondern das Ergebis auch drin steht . So kann man sich das alles durchlesen und braucht nicht selbst wieder einen neuen erstellen


----------



## Lion (12. Aug. 2016)

hallo Andre,
das es so viele Beiträge gibt, zeigt doch sehr schön, dass man hier
in diesem Forum helfen will.
Gibt es neue Bilder über den -Jetztzustand-
VG. Léon


----------



## amselmeister (12. Aug. 2016)

Ja so kann man es auch sehen. Das ist auch richtig.

Ja ich stelle heute abend welche ein.
Aber leider habe ich nicht viel geschafft. Natürlich muss es ja diese Woche nur Regnen. Habe mitlerweile auch keine Lust mehr da in dem gepampe zu Arbeiten und habe nun etwas Tempo rausgenommen. Mache ja auch alles allein. 

Normal wollte ich morgen ein Haus schon aufstellen. Aber ich habe nicht mal den Boden drin, den Brechsand aber schon.
Ich finde ja immer noch man kann die Platten besser verlegen wenn das MEtallhaus noch nicht drauf steht.

Also verschiebe ich das um eine Woche. Und wehe es Regnet nächsten Samstag


----------



## troll20 (12. Aug. 2016)

Ach Andre nimm es nicht persönlich, aber irgend etwas muss man auch mal Witze machen können. Und dann lass sie lieber hier als in einem Thread mit "Hilfe meine Fische schwimmen alle mit dem Bauch nach oben, ist das normal???"

Von daher einfach weiter machen und was dich nicht weiter bringt ignorieren.


----------



## DbSam (12. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Andre,

morgen scheint die Sonne, da kannst Du die Platten legen.
Und auf jeden Fall zuerst die Platten, dann das Häusel.
Wird schon.  Auf dem letzten Foto sah das gar nicht schlecht aus ...


Gruß Carsten



troll20 schrieb:


> "Hilfe meine Fische schwimmen alle mit dem Bauch nach oben, ist das normal???"


Da kann man immer noch antworten: "In Deinem Teich anscheinend schon. Deswegen musst Du Dir keine Sorgen machen." 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Tottoabs (12. Aug. 2016)

Ich meine auch, nix persönlich nehmen. Ist nur nett zu lesen. Bisschen Spaß muss sein. 

Kommen ja auch immer ein paar Anregungen bei rüber.


----------



## amselmeister (12. Aug. 2016)




----------



## wander-falke (13. Aug. 2016)

Was wir eigentlich damit sagen wollen wenn wir etwas humoristische Anmerkungen schreiben; 
das ist ein HobbyTeichforum; und wie jedes Hobby soll es in erster Linie Spass machen. 
Dabei hat jeder so seine eigene Art und Weise seine persönlichen Fähigkeiten und Kenntnisse in Form seines Endergebnis darzustellen.

Wie er dahin kommt wo er hin will, das ist eben manchmal sehr humoristisch, so wie dieser Kollege......





_View: https://youtu.be/Hd7XllBtMX4_


und darum schreibt der eine oder andere ( oder ich ) eben mal einen netten Blödsinn rein.

Also Kopf hoch und weitermachen ...........
(216+84=300)


----------



## amselmeister (13. Aug. 2016)

so, ich mal wieder. Bin nun gerade dabei die Platten einzulegen.aber stehe schon vor dem nächsten "Problem"

Da das alles (natürlich) leider alles etwas ungenau ist, habe ich das Problem das ich an den Seiten überall so kleine restflächen haben. Bzw es kommt eh blöd hin weil wenn ich die vollen Platten fertig gelegt habe bleibt an dem einen ende ein Streifen von ca 5cm

Da ich nun keine Lust habe den ganzen Tag so kleine fizel zurech zu Flexen wollte ich fragen ob ich diese ganzen sachen aussen drum (also zwischen Bordstein und Pflasterfläche) auch mit Betonmischung voll machen kann . Also da wo sich das anbietet. 

Oder muss da so eine art Fuge bleiben? Oder soll ich das mit Brechsand vollfüllen?


----------



## DbSam (13. Aug. 2016)

amselmeister schrieb:


> Da ich nun keine Lust habe den ganzen Tag so kleine fizel zurech zu Flexen wollte ich fragen ob ich diese ganzen sachen aussen drum (also zwischen Bordstein und Pflasterfläche) auch mit Betonmischung voll machen kann . Also da wo sich das anbietet.
> 
> Oder muss da so eine art Fuge bleiben? Oder soll ich das mit Brechsand vollfüllen?


Wenn Du keine Lust hast, dann kann Dir niemand helfen. 

Ansonsten:
Das ist eine Fläche im Gartenhäusel und auf dieser Fläche steht im Regelfall 'Gartengelumpe' drauf. 
Niemand hindert Dich daran, dass Du die durch Faulheit entstehenden Streifchen mit Mischung voll 'pampst'. Glatt abziehen, Folie drauf, fertig.
Eine Fuge ist bei dieser Größe nicht unbedingt erforderlich, sieht natürlich optisch besser aus. 
Wenn Du hast, kannst Du kleine Dämmstreifen (oder vom Trockenbau oder was auch immer) als Fuge einlegen ...

Nur Sand würde ich nicht machen, das ist unschön beim reinigen ...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## amselmeister (13. Aug. 2016)

dieses schaumstoffband habe ich schon hier, allerdings als unterlage zwischen Metallrahmen und Fundament.

Für das vorhaben als Steinersatz ist das aber völlig ungeeignet. Wie soll das gehen?
Das sind ja ca 5cm Breit und 5cm tief und das ja auf einer länge von 3 metern und das an fast jeder Seite.

Dann mache ich das mit Mischung.


----------



## mitch (13. Aug. 2016)

Hi Andre,

wenn du noch Betonmischung übrig hast dann kannst du die Fugen am Rand damit verfüllen - wird ja kein Wohnzimmer nur ein Geräteschuppen


----------



## DbSam (13. Aug. 2016)

DbSam schrieb:


> Eine Fuge ist bei dieser Größe nicht unbedingt erforderlich, sieht natürlich optisch besser aus.
> Wenn Du hast, kannst Du kleine Dämmstreifen (oder vom Trockenbau oder was auch immer) als Fuge einlegen ...





amselmeister schrieb:


> Für das vorhaben als Steinersatz ist das aber völlig ungeeignet. Wie soll das gehen?


Dieses Band wenn nötig etwas schmaler schneiden (auf Plattenhöhe) und senkrecht als Fugenband am Plattenrand anlegen. Dann den Spalt mit Mischung verfüllen und glatt abziehen.

Oder, da bei dieser Größenordnung keine Dehnungsfuge erforderlich ist, den Spalt gleich mit Mischung verfüllen. Wie es auch Mitch geschrieben hat.
Wenn das nicht so sehr korrekt wird ist das kein Beinbruch, da das im Häusel niemand sieht und darin sowieso meist Deine Gerätschaften stehen ... 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## amselmeister (13. Aug. 2016)

Alles klar, danke

Noch eine frage die mir gerade aufkommt

Ich habe ja weils im Video so gesagt wurden auch Fugenkreuze reingemacht damit nicht Platte an Platte liegt.
Womit verfülle ich das nun? Einschlemmen wie man es kennt geht ja kaum da ich die mengen wasser wegen der Folie ja nicht weg bekomme.
Oder den Füllsand( oder was anderes ??) einfach trocken einfegen ?


----------



## DbSam (13. Aug. 2016)

amselmeister schrieb:


> Oder den Füllsand( oder was anderes ??) einfach trocken einfegen ?


Ja, einfegen.


Gruß Carsten

PS:
Und wenn Du ein Hügelchen unter die Folie gebaut hättest, dann würde auch das Wasser ablaufen. 
Keine Angst wenn es regenen würde oder sonstwie nass wird, das trocknet in der Hütte schon wieder aus. 
Die Folie ist gegen Dauernässe von unten, diese soll sie zurückhalten. (Deshalb war das gestrige Beschneiden der Folie von Dir nicht so ganz sinnvoll. Aber egal, da passiert nun auch nichts mehr.)


----------



## trampelkraut (13. Aug. 2016)

Wenn du die Fugen verfüllt hast und der Beton leicht angezogen hat, (nach 30 - 60 min)  kannst du die Platten und Kantensteine mit einem feuchten Schwamm von Betonresten reinigen. Dann sieht es später nicht so häßlich aus.Den Schwamm aber nicht zu nass machen und immer wieder auswaschen.


----------



## amselmeister (13. Aug. 2016)

Alles klar. Muss morgen weiter machen, mal wieder nur am Regnen hier. So macht das kein Spaß


----------



## trampelkraut (13. Aug. 2016)

Du hast aber auch Pech, bei uns gabs heute 27°C bei strahlend blauem Himmel. Tendenz steigend.


----------



## amselmeister (14. Aug. 2016)

Ja echt komisch, ist wohl nur noch im Norden so. Heute morgen siehts auch nicht besser aus. Mal sehen was der Tag so bringt 

schönen Sonntag euch


----------



## laolamia (14. Aug. 2016)

wenn du das mal fuer jemanden nochmal machen soltest vereinbare bloss keinen objektlohn


----------



## amselmeister (21. Aug. 2016)

So, das erste Haus steht.
Sieht klasse aus.
Aus Beruflichen Gründen kann ich das zweite leider erst in 2 wochen aufstellen. Bzw davor ein wenig vorbereiten.


----------



## DbSam (21. Aug. 2016)

amselmeister schrieb:


> Sieht klasse aus.


Das Hochladen Deiner Fotos hat anscheinend nicht funktioniert, ich sehe leider nichts ...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## amselmeister (21. Aug. 2016)

Es muss noch alles drumzu Gepflastert werden etc


----------



## fiseloer (21. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Andre,

Dein Gerätehaus gefällt mir gut. Von welcher Firma ist das bitte ?


----------



## amselmeister (21. Aug. 2016)

Biohort

Das ist etwas Hochwertiger und vorallem dickeres Material mit 20 Jahre Garantie.
Auch innen sehr durchdachtes Zubehör und leicher Aufbau und klasse Service (telefon mail etc)


----------



## DbSam (21. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Andre,

danke fürs Hochladen der Bilder.
Den Bildern nach zu urteilen sieht das doch gut aus. Prima. 

Und wenn ich das richtig erkenne, dann ist doch auch für etwas Luftwechsel gesorgt:
 
Edit:
Ich gehe davon aus, dass das vom Hersteller schon so geplant wurde, oder?


Gruß Carsten


----------



## teichinteressent (22. Aug. 2016)

Gerade lief mir die Schneelastberechnug über den Bildschirm. Darum wollte ich das nochmal einwerfen. Wird ja irgendwie aktuell.
Ich nehme mal Oldenburg. Du kannst es hier http://www.michael-zimnik.de/bauingenieure/mzschneelast.php selbst nachrechnen lassen.
85kg/m² x 9m² = 765 kg. Wenn du dann zum Schieben rauf mußt, mußt du dich selbst noch dazu rechnen.
Lach nicht, aber genau so wird ein Dach berechnet. Du bist dann auch eine Verkehrslast.

Das gleiche Häuschen in Garmisch-Partenkirchen:
300k/m² x 9m² = 2700kg!


----------



## Tottoabs (22. Aug. 2016)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> 85kg/m² x 9m² = 765 kg. Wenn du dann zum Schieben rauf mußt, mußt du dich selbst noch dazu rechnen.
> Lach nicht, aber genau so wird ein Dach berechnet. Du bist dann auch eine Verkehrslast.


Nur ist dabei das Problem, wie du dich auch einen Quadratmeter breit machst.......das vergessen die meisten.
Auch mit ziemlich großen Quadratlatschen sind das zumeist weniger als 0,06m² auf die Sie ihre 70 bis 120 kg rechnen müssen.


----------



## DbSam (23. Aug. 2016)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Gerade lief mir die Schneelastberechnug über den Bildschirm. Darum wollte ich das nochmal einwerfen.


Ja.
Und?
  

Gruß Carsten


----------



## laolamia (23. Aug. 2016)

moin,

jemand aus dem 26 ziger plz bereich muss sich bei so einer huette keine gedanken ueber schneelasten machen.
da reichen 2tage sonne und plus 4 grad und das blechding wird warm und der schnee rutsch...mal davon abgesehen das in diesen regionen schnee ueber 30cm schon seltenheitswert haben.

wenn eine boing drauf faellt haelt die huette uebrigens auch nicht.

ps.: sieht uebrigens gut aus 

gruss marco


----------



## amselmeister (23. Aug. 2016)

Danke

Ja Schnee ist hier kaum

Demnächst kommt das zweite daneben

Momentan bin ich auswärts arbeiten


----------



## wander-falke (11. Aug. 2017)

Hast du schön gebaut ...


amselmeister schrieb:


> Es muss noch alles drumzu Gepflastert werden etc


und ? Schon gepflastert?


----------



## amselmeister (11. Aug. 2017)

Ja letztes Jahr ja schon. Keine Schönheit aber zweckmäßig.

Ich weiß echt nicht wie man das schön und gerade hinbekommt. Hab das echt nach alles nach bestem gewissen gemacht


----------

